# The Grand Seiko 9F Official Picture Thread



## jdmfetish

If you own them , post up.

9F Grand Seiko Dial Plate sbgt241










9F Seiko Dial Plate sbgv019


----------



## DHPSU

I owned one, it's gone now. But I hope I get another one in the future!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Awesome idea for a thread. Here are couple of mine. 








SBGV017









SBGX093

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdmfetish

that sbgv017 green is literally money, i love that color !


----------



## Mark355

I've come full circle back to quartz and am convinced these are the best watches in the world. Or at least best for me.


----------



## ten13th

jdmfetish said:


> that sbgv017 green is literally money, i love that color !


That green is pretty dynamic. When it is under incandescent light or tungsten light, it turns into a deep aqua blue.

BTW, did you notice how ridiculously clear is the reflection on the side of the case?


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Foxman2k

Foxman2k said:


>


----------



## Heljestrand

Arrived today. SBGX061


----------



## vincentle7914

i'm waiting my sbgt241 haizzzzz, don't know when


----------



## jdmfetish

ten13th said:


> That green is pretty dynamic. When it is under incandescent light or tungsten light, it turns into a deep aqua blue.
> 
> BTW, did you notice how ridiculously clear is the reflection on the side of the case?


Like the case is not even there.


----------



## Heljestrand

Indulge me..... its new to me.


----------



## Bankcheck

My one and only GS, 9F62-0AB0, SBGX061.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Old photos, SBGV009 and SBGV011:


----------



## jdmfetish

Bankcheck said:


> My one and only GS, 9F62-0AB0, SBGX061.
> View attachment 13030159


Great Picture


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> Indulge me..... its new to me.
> View attachment 13029893


great shot Mike !


----------



## Covenant

My SBGX291 on a Bas & Lokes "Lockheed" leather strap:


----------



## mtb2104

Only this for now... maybe a GMT next.


----------



## 2seamer

View attachment DSC02082.jpg

I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I used to own this beauty.
Like a *u^&"%g idiot I sold it! :-( 
Biggest mistake I've made, well, besides getting married anyway.


----------



## Mark355

Anti-magnetics are taking over this thread! Great stuff.


----------



## Foxman2k

Mark355 said:


> Anti-magnetics are taking over this thread! Great stuff.


I've always liked both of them!

Anyone with the SBGX115? I've been hunting for one and would love to see pics.


----------



## mtb2104

Because it's nice.


----------



## ten13th

I second that. SBGX093, 091, 089 are the Gundam of Grand Seiko. 














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmashingHarlots

SBGX038

The tiny watch that can pass off as a $50 gold plated seiko quartz watch. LOVE IT!


----------



## almostvintagestyle

My baby- SBGT241


----------



## Covenant

almostvintagestyle said:


> My baby- SBGT241


On leather that watch looks amazing! I've never liked the beads of rice bracelet, this is a much better look. Congrats!


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Covenant said:


> On leather that watch looks amazing! I've never liked the beads of rice bracelet, this is a much better look. Congrats!


Thank you! I do like the grains of rice bracelet, but I do agree that this looks much better.


----------



## Bankcheck

SmashingHarlots said:


> SBGX038
> 
> The tiny watch that can pass off as a $50 gold plated seiko quartz watch. LOVE IT!


Score! Can't beat that


----------



## Covenant

SmashingHarlots said:


> SBGX038
> 
> The tiny watch that can pass off as a $50 gold plated seiko quartz watch. LOVE IT!


That model is amazing, didn't even know it existed! I'm going to have to keep a lookout for it. Congrats!


----------



## SmashingHarlots

Bankcheck said:


> Score! Can't beat that


Hahaha! It's an amazing little thing. Flies under the radar for those who don't know and shock the hell out of those who do.


----------



## SmashingHarlots

Covenant said:


> That model is amazing, didn't even know it existed! I'm going to have to keep a lookout for it. Congrats!


There's only so few 18K models, quite a bit of collectors that I know, didn't know they made 18k models too.


----------



## Heljestrand

Hopefully soon this wristwatch will be worn much more and this bottle of Pinot Noir will be opened and enjoyed thanks to an upcoming promotion at work.


----------



## SmashingHarlots

Heljestrand said:


> Hopefully soon this wristwatch will be worn much more and this bottle of Pinot Noir will be opened and enjoyed thanks to an upcoming promotion at work.
> View attachment 13041817


WOW! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Heljestrand

SmashingHarlots said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon this wristwatch will be worn much more and this bottle of Pinot Noir will be opened and enjoyed thanks to an upcoming promotion at work.
> View attachment 13041817
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! CONGRATS!!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## plk1978

Terrific thread - all the watches are gorgeous. I particularly like that SBGV017 with the textured strap - just stunning.

I forgot my old password (a very infrequent poster anyway) and I believe the account was linked to an email address that no longer exists. Going to try to post this message and then add a photo in a subsequent post.


----------



## plk1978

Ah, I clearly need to read up on how many posts one need prior to being permitted to add photos!

I was going to post a photo of my SBGX063 at the Grand Canyon, Arizona, USA taken just last week. 

Since I am writing, I might as well say that the SBGX038 is really, really nice - I never knew that model existed. 

Cheers, all.


----------



## MID

Ok. I'll play too. Another anti-magnetic.


----------



## SmashingHarlots

This is getting on my nerves.... =P I MUST SEEK ONE OUT SOON!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!

Beautiful piece!



MID said:


> Ok. I'll play too. Another anti-magnetic.


----------



## zuiko

First X293 on the thread I think...


----------



## teb1013

Here's my beloved SBGV027 the only quartz watch I have, but it has a place of pride equal to my automatics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Out for a spin. Not the best photo, but it's time I made a contribution!


----------



## reggie747

My only remaining 9F...


----------



## Heljestrand

Why do I wear anything else???


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> Why do I wear anything else???
> View attachment 13065023


All Roads Eventually Lead To The Final Destination GS.
still looks great !


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Rtepregis

Joined the club recently


----------



## zuiko




----------



## SmashingHarlots

That dial is a beauty. Reminds me of my old Galante chrono with the red wine dial.



teb1013 said:


> View attachment 13059675
> 
> 
> Here's my beloved SBGV027 the only quartz watch I have, but it has a place of pride equal to my automatics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Zuiko's post # 48 is the first picture of the SBGT241 that pretty clearly confirms the indices have the same tiny step that is found on Spring Drive indices. The 4 and 5 o'clock markers, in particular. I've been wondering about it for a while.

An example of watchmaking virtuousity!


----------



## Fred15

The SBGT241 looks awesome!


----------



## bluedialer

whineboy said:


> Zuiko's post # 48 is the first picture of the SBGT241 that pretty clearly confirms the indices have the same tiny step that is found on Spring Drive indices. The 4 and 5 o'clock markers, in particular. I've been wondering about it for a while.
> 
> An example of watchmaking virtuousity!


I had an old fuzzy dialscape pic that actually show those quirky steppy little indices quite distinctly! Somebody do a clearer one.


----------



## zuiko

Sunday is celebrated with 5 colours on the dial at once.









I'm just thrilled with this watch.


----------



## bluedialer

Just pulling weekend duties again!
A view of some hard glare on the dial.


----------



## Heljestrand

Monday Monday


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday Grand 9F


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jdmfetish

its playing peek a boo


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Dive, dive.


----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


>


Good to see another SBGV017 here. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Straight from iPhone7 without any touch up other than cropping.





































What is Zaratsu polishing? 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## slow_mo

ten13th said:


> Straight from iPhone7 without any touch up other than cropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Zaratsu polishing?
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Same position, different timing? Should have taken a time-lapse!


----------



## slow_mo

ten13th said:


> Good to see another SBGV017 here.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I was contemplating between SBGV217 and SBGV017. Went ahead with the 217 as I do not have any new "GS" dial then. Love the green/blue dial and the different case shape.


----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


> Same position, different timing? Should have taken a time-lapse!


I slightly change the camera angle for all the shots to capture a variety of flare from the reflection of the hands.


----------



## buickrob

Grabbed this from Topper, my 2nd 9F. Loving it so far.


----------



## Covenant

Can I get everyone's opinion on this leather NATO from Bas & Lokes:









I'm looking for a NATO-style strap for my SBGX291, specifically because the GS lion medallion on the case-back irritates my wrist a little, so I figure a pass-under strap will fix that. The above Bas & Lokes looks quite handsome in British racing green, but I don't know how well it will suit the watch:









With a lug width of 19mm custom straps like the Bas & Lokes are my only option to fit perfectly, but I could opt for a 20mm strap with a bit of squeeze.


----------



## zuiko

Covenant said:


> Can I get everyone's opinion on this leather NATO from Bas & Lokes:
> 
> View attachment 13130641
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a NATO-style strap for my SBGX291, specifically because the GS lion medallion on the case-back irritates my wrist a little, so I figure a pass-under strap will fix that. The above Bas & Lokes looks quite handsome in British racing green, but I don't know how well it will suit the watch:
> 
> View attachment 13130645
> 
> 
> With a lug width of 19mm custom straps like the Bas & Lokes are my only option to fit perfectly, but I could opt for a 20mm strap with a bit of squeeze.


I have had the medallion / logo irritation on other GS which are significantly heavier so totally understand your issue. I thought the X293 I have might be the same but is comfortable enough for me to wear all day and night without issues on the bracelet.

I started by having the bracelet looser with no half links in but ended up taking out a 6 o clock side full link and putting in a half.

The medallion rub can be a function of link distribution and if you haven't tried already try moving a link over or trying two halves for a full or vice versa. Experimenting and trying to achieve a perfect fit is important for a potential daily grab and go like your X291 I think.

I think the green is an interesting twist though and being the complementary colour to the red highlights could work but in your shoes I'd try to get an OEM GS band and deployant from a sporty model that works. Pricey (I think it would be almost $400 for band and deployant) but definitely keeps the GS feeling.


----------



## Covenant

zuiko said:


> I have had the medallion / logo irritation on other GS which are significantly heavier so totally understand your issue. I thought the X293 I have might be the same but is comfortable enough for me to wear all day and night without issues on the bracelet.
> 
> I started by having the bracelet looser with no half links in but ended up taking out a 6 o clock side full link and putting in a half.
> 
> The medallion rub can be a function of link distribution and if you haven't tried already try moving a link over or trying two halves for a full or vice versa. Experimenting and trying to achieve a perfect fit is important for a potential daily grab and go like your X291 I think.
> 
> I think the green is an interesting twist though and being the complementary colour to the red highlights could work but in your shoes I'd try to get an OEM GS band and deployant from a sporty model that works. Pricey (I think it would be almost $400 for band and deployant) but definitely keeps the GS feeling.


Great advice, thanks zuiko! I got out my filed-down screwdriver (as even the smallest flat-head in a set is too big for these damnable GS screws) and experimented with the links a bit. I ended up taking out a half-link from the 6 o'clock side and moving a full-link from the 12 o'clock side to 6, and the watch is sitting much better. The clasp no longer rubs against the underside of my wrist and the GS medallion does seem to be much less irritating. I wouldn't have thought a bracelet imbalance would have such a drastic effect, but apparently it does!

View attachment GS2.jpg


----------



## Covenant

A couple of weekend phone shots of the SBGX291 (back on its bracelet) which turned out pretty good:


----------



## Covenant

Something was peeking out from under my shirt cuff on the bus this morning and looking rather attractive...


----------



## YoureTerrific

buickrob said:


> Grabbed this from Topper, my 2nd 9F. Loving it so far.


44GS case on a quartz! What's the reference?


----------



## YoureTerrific

Covenant said:


> Something was peeking out from under my shirt cuff on the bus this morning and looking rather attractive...


Ditto


----------



## Foxman2k

YoureTerrific said:


> 44GS case on a quartz! What's the reference?


I believe sbgv009


----------



## buickrob

YoureTerrific said:


> 44GS case on a quartz! What's the reference?


That one is the SBGV005


----------



## supergrilldds

You guys and gals take some really beautiful photos. Well done


----------



## Raff

YoureTerrific said:


> Ditto


That's a lovely GS. What reference is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

Raff said:


> That's a lovely GS. What reference is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGX091


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061


----------



## dr.sphinx

Not a great shot, but of the whole fam damily.








SBGV019 as it's easily the most satisfying GS quartz I have ever come across, AFAIK the only activeline case marketed internationally ever. Champagne plus blue, classic. My first GS too. And the see-through 9F with blued screws. Keeping it for good.

SBGV007 for the historical cues and superb legibility, I find the case is a bit strange and I even sold the watch, then got it back through a swap, will know better than that now.

SBGT241 as it's got some serious class, plus always wanted a day/date. So far my only experiment with the new dials. So many fabulous details.

So I've got one modern, one updated historical, one faithful historical model. Works fine in my book


----------



## Heljestrand

Daily wear 37mm HAQ


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## entrynmbrv

dr.sphinx said:


> Not a great shot, but of the whole fam damily.
> View attachment 13169149
> 
> 
> SBGV019 as it's easily the most satisfying GS quartz I have ever come across, AFAIK the only activeline case marketed internationally ever. Champagne plus blue, classic. My first GS too. And the see-through 9F with blued screws. Keeping it for good.
> 
> SBGV007 for the historical cues and superb legibility, I find the case is a bit strange and I even sold the watch, then got it back through a swap, will know better than that now.
> 
> SBGT241 as it's got some serious class, plus always wanted a day/date. So far my only experiment with the new dials. So many fabulous details.
> 
> So I've got one modern, one updated historical, one faithful historical model. Works fine in my book


Curious if you could elaborate (here or elsewhere) on why you found the case strange. Was it uncomfortable?

I'm asking because I passed on a similar model thinking the same and was wondering about your more informed experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

entrynmbrv said:


> Curious if you could elaborate (here or elsewhere) on why you found the case strange. Was it uncomfortable?
> 
> I'm asking because I passed on a similar model thinking the same and was wondering about your more informed experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure what he meant 
but its IMHO the most dated/vintage/retro of the cases he is listing 
so maybe that is what he meant


----------



## dr.sphinx

What if I am a she? ;-) You are right that this case is the most retro, traditional, what have you of the bunch. Looks like most SBGV007 threads are kinda dead so I'll post here.

So: SBGV019 and SBGV007 cases side by side:







Both cases feature the reverse slanted bezel wall, '67 style. In profile view, it can make these cases look like a shallow bucket, or a flowerpot (plus the lugs). On the 019, you also get those prominent case sides, so it is not so in your face. It is a different story with the 007 though: as the brushed central part of the case is quite narrow, the bucketiness pops out more. AFAIK, the original 44GS had a much thicker flat side of the case, which added more balance (picture pilfered here: https://tokei.blog/?p=19121 ).








The 007 at times feels like all limbs, no body - you get the glancing arch of the side of the case, but somehow that's it, plus the huge polished parts of the lugs all conspire to make this a somewhat unusual sight. Then again, the facets are intoxicating. A friend once remarked the watch feels too thin - what he meant was not the actual thickness, which complements the size nicely, but this perceived lack of heft.

So it was no coincidence that this one was let go, but there is still so much to like, plus the dial saves the day - it is a GS after all. Happy to have it back. Btw, I am not a huge fan of modern 44GSs in GMT hi-beats either, feels to me like this one, but bloated. Maybe the new 2018 44GS SDs will do it right.

***

A couple of pics to atone for this OT, the reflection of the letters on the hands was completely unintended. Yes I know, the 007 needs a croc, it's pretty unforgiving that way


----------



## jdmfetish

dr.sphinx said:


> What if I am a she? ;-) You are right that this case is the most retro, traditional, what have you of the bunch. Looks like most SBGV007 threads are kinda dead so I'll post here.
> 
> So: SBGV019 and SBGV007 cases side by side:
> View attachment 13184021
> 
> Both cases feature the reverse slanted bezel wall, '67 style. In profile view, it can make these cases look like a shallow bucket, or a flowerpot (plus the lugs). On the 019, you also get those prominent case sides, so it is not so in your face. It is a different story with the 007 though: as the brushed central part of the case is quite narrow, the bucketiness pops out more. AFAIK, the original 44GS had a much thicker flat side of the case, which added more balance (picture pilfered here: https://tokei.blog/?p=19121 ).
> View attachment 13184041
> 
> 
> The 007 at times feels like all limbs, no body - you get the glancing arch of the side of the case, but somehow that's it, plus the huge polished parts of the lugs all conspire to make this a somewhat unusual sight. Then again, the facets are intoxicating. A friend once remarked the watch feels too thin - what he meant was not the actual thickness, which complements the size nicely, but this perceived lack of heft.
> 
> So it was no coincidence that this one was let go, but there is still so much to like, plus the dial saves the day - it is a GS after all. Happy to have it back. Btw, I am not a huge fan of modern 44GSs in GMT hi-beats either, feels to me like this one, but bloated. Maybe the new 2018 44GS SDs will do it right.
> 
> ***
> 
> A couple of pics to atone for this OT, the reflection of the letters on the hands was completely unintended. Yes I know, the 007 needs a croc, it's pretty unforgiving that way
> View attachment 13184089
> View attachment 13184091


oh my , my bad .


----------



## At4rax

ten13th said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. Here are couple of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGV017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGX093
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


SBGX093 is super interesting. don't see that many around though


----------



## At4rax

dr.sphinx said:


> What if I am a she? ;-) You are right that this case is the most retro, traditional, what have you of the bunch. Looks like most SBGV007 threads are kinda dead so I'll post here.
> 
> So: SBGV019 and SBGV007 cases side by side:
> View attachment 13184021
> 
> Both cases feature the reverse slanted bezel wall, '67 style. In profile view, it can make these cases look like a shallow bucket, or a flowerpot (plus the lugs). On the 019, you also get those prominent case sides, so it is not so in your face. It is a different story with the 007 though: as the brushed central part of the case is quite narrow, the bucketiness pops out more. AFAIK, the original 44GS had a much thicker flat side of the case, which added more balance (picture pilfered here: https://tokei.blog/?p=19121 ).
> View attachment 13184041
> 
> 
> The 007 at times feels like all limbs, no body - you get the glancing arch of the side of the case, but somehow that's it, plus the huge polished parts of the lugs all conspire to make this a somewhat unusual sight. Then again, the facets are intoxicating. A friend once remarked the watch feels too thin - what he meant was not the actual thickness, which complements the size nicely, but this perceived lack of heft.
> 
> So it was no coincidence that this one was let go, but there is still so much to like, plus the dial saves the day - it is a GS after all. Happy to have it back. Btw, I am not a huge fan of modern 44GSs in GMT hi-beats either, feels to me like this one, but bloated. Maybe the new 2018 44GS SDs will do it right.
> 
> ***
> 
> A couple of pics to atone for this OT, the reflection of the letters on the hands was completely unintended. Yes I know, the 007 needs a croc, it's pretty unforgiving that way
> View attachment 13184089
> View attachment 13184091


hggggn. SBGV007 case side is so sexy


----------



## T1meout

Just released on silicone and nato:


----------



## tsteph12

T1meout said:


> Just released on silicone and nato:


What's the model number of this? Looks great. Perpetual calendar? Thanks.


----------



## T1meout

tsteph12 said:


> What's the model number of this? Looks great. Perpetual calendar? Thanks.


https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGV247/


----------



## Covenant

T1meout said:


> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGV247/


That's really cool. I'll have to put my name down to get a call if/when the Seiko boutique in my area gets one. I'm actually more excited about the prospect of GS-branded NATO and silicone straps than the watch itself  The translated version of that page didn't seem to specify a lug width, but here's hoping its 19mm.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061


----------



## dcoffe01

Covenant said:


> That's really cool. I'll have to put my name down to get a call if/when the Seiko boutique in my area gets one. I'm actually more excited about the prospect of GS-branded NATO and silicone straps than the watch itself  The translated version of that page didn't seem to specify a lug width, but here's hoping its 19mm.


SBGV247 is a Japan only release. I already checked.

Dan


----------



## htodd

I don't have a very good picture of my daily wear watch, but here it is (I hope). First posting I can think of.

I was in Japan on my yearly trip and I was about to buy a much simpler GS but I saw this in Shibuya Seibu and I knew this was the one. I had to talk myself into spending 3-4x what I was originally planning on spending.









I looked all over for it near Shinjuku and I finally found it at Keio. There's usually no discounts in Japanese stores, but if I got 15% off (I think) for signing up for a Keio members card. I had to use my cousin's address (which I don't think she's happy about) and have the card info re-written (Japanese rules) but I really like my watch.

Now I have to get it cleaned and I have to drop it off at the Seiko Customer Service Center near Tokyo station and pick it up two months later (Japanese rules again). Next year, I think!


----------



## htodd

Forgot to say, I'm kind of hooked and now I want a Hi-Beat.


----------



## Heljestrand

This SBGX061 will be joined by a NEW SBGX259 in the coming week from the fine folks at Topper.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061 with Italian Barber software


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## slow_mo

Here's my GS to start the week!


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Great thread and so many beautiful photos! One of my favorites is the SBGX115 which I was delighted to pick up right before the big brand switchover. Here's hoping it makes a return appearance in the GS catalogue someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

wesayhowdyhere said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GAME OVER


----------



## Hanz L




----------



## Heljestrand

Served


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## zuiko

This watch is destined imo to be, in some GS dominant marketplace (if you believe in such a future), amongst some already very esteemed GS models. I can't describe how even with the winter I have returned to this watch makes me feel in terms of a fresh summery glow when I am examining it. A kind of synaesthetic effect where it makes even the dreariest day have some warm glow to it.

I am reminded of so many classic watches. In some clever way GS has distilled the best of the best designs and come up with this masterpiece imo. It's designer is GS's younger head of design Mr. Shinichiro Kubo who I think feels liberated to explore the next levels in GS's Grammar of Design.

After my trip to Japan you understand that the Japanese have immense regard for the great masters of their culture who create these mighty mega-companies and empires. They are not exactly the Feudal Lords of ancient Japan but the reverence which is shown to these Masters of their domains is mind blowing. Entire blocks of expensive central Tokyo real estate is devoted to being almost shrines and museums to the life and possessions of these men. The wealth is vast and deep.

Mr. Shinichiro Kubo is a lieutenant in this vast and steep hierarchy and I think this piece is a glimpse at the future, which in future will come to be regarded as a seminal piece in GS collections. There's an obvious bias in there since I have become enamoured with this watch already, but if you have seen the light in the 9F quartz for all it is, and all it isn't - then you'll be amazed by this watch too I feel.


----------



## Foxman2k

Could you shoot me a PM on where you got this watch?


----------



## walrusmonger




----------



## wesayhowdyhere




----------



## Heljestrand

Salt & Pepper GS cousins


----------



## anaplian

Heljestrand said:


> Salt & Pepper GS cousins


Congratulations on your new watch! What are your initial impressions?

My SBGX059 says "hello!"


----------



## Heljestrand

Absolutely LOVE it. Maybe slightly more than the Black dial 061. My next watch will be a high horological piece OR a mechanical GS. Thanks. I would have been fine with an 059 but Rob at Topper dispatched this lovely one rather quickly. Highly recommend Topper Team.


anaplian said:


> Congratulations on your new watch! What are your initial impressions?
> 
> My SBGX059 says "hello!"


----------



## Heljestrand

Zaratsu


----------



## slow_mo

日 (Sunday)! Remember to adjust your watches to 1st!


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> Salt & Pepper GS cousins


I prefer the SBGX259 of the two, simply for the crisp white, clean dial.
But I love both. You certainly have a nice pair. Enjoy them .


----------



## Heljestrand

jdmfetish said:


> I prefer the SBGX259 of the two, simply for the crisp white, clean dial.
> But I love both. You certainly have a nice pair. Enjoy them .


I certainly AGREE. The 259 is a great everyday wear piece.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

11 days and I can finally open my SBGX259 for my 40th. It’s been sitting (mostly) unopened in my closet for 3 months! To say I’m excited to wear it is an understatement...


----------



## D6AMIA6N

DP


----------



## Heljestrand

White Sunday


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> White Sunday


Nice Hefner !


----------



## jdmfetish

D6AMIA6N said:


> 11 days and I can finally open my SBGX259 for my 40th. It's been sitting (mostly) unopened in my closet for 3 months! To say I'm excited to wear it is an understatement...


Gift Wrap, then guess what's in the BOX .


----------



## Heljestrand

jdmfetish said:


> Nice Hefner !


I'm trying this one as my sole piece perhaps. Time to save up for a new ride.


----------



## Heljestrand

Quartz watches are "soulless"


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> I'm trying this one as my sole piece perhaps. Time to save up for a new ride.


One would be hard pressed to have a better one watch does all . White dial is amazing.

New car in your future , spill it , watch ya gettin?


----------



## slow_mo

Heljestrand said:


> Quartz watches are "soulless"


I totally agree! Pass me yours! 🤪


----------



## Heljestrand

jdmfetish said:


> One would be hard pressed to have a better one watch does all . White dial is amazing.
> 
> New car in your future , spill it , watch ya gettin?


I'm thinking Audi but maybe Volvo?


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## DHPSU

R.Palace said:


>


Dude; this is a 9F thread,.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

DHPSU said:


> Dude; this is a 9F thread,.?


F and R look similar at a distance. Without glasses. In the dark.


----------



## jdmfetish

YoureTerrific said:


> F and R look similar at a distance. Without glasses. In the dark.


Probably my favorite NON-9F GS.


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> I'm thinking Audi but maybe Volvo?


Great Choices. Crossover or Sedan.


----------



## Heljestrand

jdmfetish said:


> Great Choices. Crossover or Sedan.


Ideally crossover.


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> Ideally crossover.


Audi > Volvo , for my taste .

you see the Merc GLA AMG ? SICK 
https://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/vehicles/model/class-GLA/model-GLA45W4


----------



## pdsf

New to the GS forum. Just received my SBGX047 "glacier blue." The intensity of the blue changes with the light, and it looks mostly white while I am home. The dial is textured. It is very comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. It's my first GS, but it might not be my last one!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

Sbgv247 finally arrived.


----------



## reggie747

This, arrived on my doorstep today...


----------



## Heljestrand

reggie747 said:


> This, arrived.....


I'm sure you are delighted. It is a beauty!


----------



## Foxman2k

dcoffe01 said:


> Sbgv247 finally arrived.
> View attachment 13309393


Looks great!

Mine says hi!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Foxman2k said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Mine says hi!


Can't wait to see this in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggie747

Heljestrand said:


> I'm sure you are delighted. It is a beauty!


I most certainly am and thank you.


----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## zuiko

This one is just sublime in so many ways. An absolutely amazing remake of the original.









Awaiting the midnight fast date changeover show soon...


----------



## BarracksSi

Foxman2k said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Mine says hi!


I hated this model until you posted this picture. Ok, I dig it now. Totally looks correct in the car.


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Walter Moore

Man that is beautiful


----------



## Walter Moore

Love that white dial


----------



## jdmfetish

D6AMIA6N said:


>


Been a long time coming, I am very happy for you brotatochip!


----------



## freshprincechiro

The only GS quartz that I currently own...


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Heljestrand

Arrived overnight from Burlingame, California to Tampa, Florida thanks to Rob Caplan at Topper Jewelers a NOS LNIB SBGX117 Grand Seiko 9F Quartz Diver. Guys, if you haven’t experienced the AAA rated Topper service, you owe it to yourselves to call Rob when it comes to anything Grand Seiko.


----------



## Foxman2k

Looks great. I have the white one arriving Monday.


----------



## Heljestrand

Even at 42.7mm quite the beast


----------



## Hanz L




----------



## reggie747

Hanz L said:


> View attachment 13345995


A beautiful photo..

I'll try harder...


----------



## reggie747

Hanz L said:


> View attachment 13345995


A beautiful photo..

I must try harder...

View attachment 13350573


----------



## jdmfetish

Heljestrand said:


> Even at 42.7mm quite the beast


I like the bezel font , very unique .


----------



## jdmfetish

reggie747 said:


> A beautiful photo..
> 
> I'll try harder...
> 
> View attachment 13350573


Pure Dope!


----------



## reggie747

Fraternal Twins or Cousins ??


----------



## jdmfetish

sisters


----------



## ahonobaka

Courtesy

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/

If I was in the market, this would already be on my wrist.


----------



## Heljestrand

Sell me a dream....


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## watcheswill

SBGV005


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Foxman2k

kamonjj said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Heljestrand

Diver no date.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## dannyking

ten13th said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. Here are couple of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGV017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGX093
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful collection.


----------



## Heljestrand

Diver


----------



## Sabeking

2seamer said:


> View attachment 13032489
> 
> I'm really happy with this one.


Let me know when you want to sell it...


----------



## Sabeking

reggie747 said:


> View attachment 13350573


What is this model?


----------



## slow_mo

Sabeking said:


> What is this model?


SBGT241


----------



## anaplian

"It seems that perfection is attained, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing more to take away."










SBGX059


----------



## emale

New addition.


----------



## zuiko

よつか









- - - Updated - - -

よつか


----------



## myrr

Mine for today! Love the 9F...


----------



## Heljestrand

A simple comfortable watch


----------



## Lucien369

JDM SBGX319
37mm


----------



## Sabeking

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13352259
> 
> Courtesy
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bl6tXb5nIff/
> 
> If I was in the market, this would already be on my wrist.


I'm not a strap wearer; however, that is unbelievable...


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Andy616

SBGV233


----------



## dr.sphinx

Sunday Best








The dial is absurd


----------



## whosam

ten13th said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. Here are couple of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGV017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBGX093
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love how that 093 looks


----------



## jjjjimi

So much good stuff in this thread


----------



## jjjjimi

So much good stuff in this thread
View attachment 13449189


----------



## Heljestrand

Yes, it's a quartz watch but it is also a very affordable entry level luxury wristwatch.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061


----------



## dr.sphinx

Sunday + SBGV007 + rum/coconut sugar old-fashioned. If there's anything else I might need right now, I don't know what that would be


----------



## Heljestrand

GS quartz diver


----------



## Linden_way

SBGV247 on a new strap


----------



## Roadking1102

SBGX117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Matching colours with the sunflowers?


----------



## berni29

Hi

I don't think I have ever posted in this thread before!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

SBGX091 Anti-Mag


----------



## darklight111




----------



## rokman

Chilling at home with my newest acquisition.
Just love it. The case, the dial, everything









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

rokman said:


> Chilling at home with my newest acquisition.
> Just love it. The case, the dial, everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Very nice! Is this the V239? I love the GS44 case. I did want one of these (still do actually) but bought the SBGA375 instead, which is very similar in appearance.

Edit, it can't be the V239 as it has a self coloured date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

berni29 said:


> Very nice! Is this the V239? I love the GS44 case. I did want one of these (still do actually) but bought the SBGA375 instead, which is very similar in appearance.
> 
> Edit, it can't be the V239 as it has a self coloured date wheel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the sbgv 207g.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

I’m going to have to go and have a look at one of these. Very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

berni29 said:


> I'm going to have to go and have a look at one of these. Very nice.
> 
> The SBGV207 and it's sister 205 are currently the smallest, thinnest versions of the 44GS case design. Beautiful, but wish they were smaller by another 1 or 2 mm. That would make them absolutely perfect for guys with the skinny gene.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

SBGT037 - I can't believe I contemplated selling this one.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## berni29

Dankoh69 said:


> View attachment 13705211


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

berni29 said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Simple macro lens attached to phone did the trick..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Dankoh69 said:


> Thanks! Simple macro lens attached to phone did the trick..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone cameras are getting to be so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis

Haven't been here for some time. My 9Fs

SBGX117















SBGN007


----------



## stockae92




----------



## teslakite

stockae92 said:


> SBGX091 Anti-Mag


That dial...so balanced. As all things should be...


----------



## vintage navitimer

Don't remember seeing one of these on this thread.









sbgt035

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Lovely!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Perfection?


Rtepregis said:


> Haven't been here for some time. My 9Fs
> 
> SBGX117
> View attachment 13709387
> 
> View attachment 13709391
> 
> 
> SBGN007
> View attachment 13709393
> 
> View attachment 13709395


----------



## sprosinac

nice details .. Congrats

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## knarfster

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## DayDatenut

Sorry, I should have wiped the dust better. 
My $2k watch on $9 expansion band. (I'm not a fan of any bracelets.)
SBGT237


----------



## Pete26

SBGX297









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941

The detailing on this watch (SBGX059) is incredible


----------



## FloridaPhil941

And another


----------



## berni29

Have this on today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Off the OEM crocodile deployant and back on factory bracelet SBGX259


----------



## Cedyan

FloridaPhil941 said:


> And another
> 
> View attachment 13730187


Love this white dial!!


----------



## slow_mo

Blue or green?


----------



## rokman

Here's mine sorry for the dust.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

slow_mo said:


> Blue or green?


Hi, this is an SBGV225 yes? If so then blue, but can look a bit greenish sometimes.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

berni29 said:


> Hi, this is an SBGV225 yes? If so then blue, but can look a bit greenish sometimes.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually SBGV217. Different case shape and also "H" link bracelet.


----------



## berni29

Hi

Haven’t seen that one before. Very nice. Thanks for the clarification!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Haven't seen that one before. Very nice. Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to share! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Lucien369

SBGX319


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

My 3 9F.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 a great entry level GS


----------



## Mark355

ten13th said:


> My 3 9F.


That is some line-up. And your strap choices are terrific.


----------



## Dankoh69

One 9F and eight beers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Araziza

My first GS, acquired it yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313

^ That looks amazing - congrats


----------



## Pete26

My one and only, but so versatile









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sbgv225


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## berni29

Hi

I wore this news year eve. I had to really. My most accurate watch to count down to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324

I love me some 9F.


----------



## Pete26

My one and only









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wore this news year eve. I had to really. My most accurate watch to count down to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I approve. I also used that exact watch to count down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEESECH0DE

If these pictures didn't get me inspired to buy this brand...2019 will be costly!


----------



## rokman

From dusk till dawn...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## Giggo

This watch makes me so happy. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Still accurate from first setting..









Dankoh69


----------



## Mr.Jones82

By far the most beautiful watch I have ever owned


----------



## mike_right

Here it is!
SBGN003 available in Ginza. No news about SBGN005. I will keep looking for it ;-)

My first impressions about it are that this watch is a little bit smaller than I expected.

The dial is plain black. No texture.


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

Totally sold out. This model is from WAKO. They told me that if you want it you have to pay and wait until March.


----------



## Josh R.

*I'm surprised I like the black better than the blue . . .*

The black dial -- which appears to be deep and glossy -- nicely picks up the black arabics on the bezel. The orange hand provides a great contrast. Nicely done GS.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## rokman

Hello all









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## BarracksSi

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13842621
> View attachment 13842625
> View attachment 13842629
> View attachment 13842621





Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13842633


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Just a reminder about 9F. 

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/about/movement/quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Base model


----------



## Tickythebull

Sorry my mistake.


----------



## darklight111

black-wite and red :


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What is the reference number on this model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

txkill said:


> What is the reference number on this model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGV011, a 2014 release, black dial limited to 900 pieces, SBGV009 which is the silver dialed brethren, is limited to 1200. 9F82 under the hood.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.wilo13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I'm finally in!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

brash47 said:


> I'm finally in!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a total stunner! :-!


----------



## faiz31887

SBGX115


----------



## machlo




----------



## GMT-man

And the latest...


----------



## rokman

Office set up, this beautifully thin watch slips nicely under my slim fit shirt.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

GMT-man said:


> And the latest...
> 
> View attachment 13881721


Wow. I was sure the blue dial would be the winner buy the black with orange hand is 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Wow. I was sure the blue dial would be the winner buy the black with orange hand is


I had both the blue and this black in my hand and I was also mentally prepared to get the blue, but 2 things: 1) orange GMT hand 2) white date ring on the blue one jumped out too much. Had it been blue this might be blue...

And the size is just about perfect.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

GMT-man said:


> I had both the blue and this black in my hand and I was also mentally prepared to get the blue, but 2 things: 1) orange GMT hand 2) white date ring on the blue one jumped out too much. Had it been blue this might be blue...
> 
> And the size is just about perfect.


Those would the two exact reasons that would push me to the black. Great watch, hope you enjoy it. Make sure you keep us up to date with your thoughts of it as time goes on

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Heljestrand

I've been wearing this more frequently due to the sheer comfort factor. 37mm stainless steel and go anywhere do anything aspect of it.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Heljestrand said:


> I've been wearing this more frequently due to the sheer comfort factor. 37mm stainless steel and go anywhere do anything aspect of it.
> View attachment 13890655


Love this one, does it have a screw down crown?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

5661nicholas said:


> Love this one, does it have a screw down crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No it does not. I've not truly tested the water resistance on it either.


----------



## chuynh1109

Just left my local AD... My first Grand Seiko..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukinator

chuynh1109 said:


> Just left my local AD... My first Grand Seiko..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Great choic and welcome to the club


----------



## chuynh1109

Lukinator said:


> Great choic and welcome to the club


Thanks! Debated in store between this and the SBGN003.. but this one wins due to it being LE and my favorite color

Let go of my Tudor Black Bay Chrono for this

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

chuynh1109 said:


> Let go of my Tudor Black Bay Chrono for this


NO! I kept mine, they are different (and excellent) enough to have both. Tudor BBC on strap, of course.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Long work day complete. 
Time to enjoy my Saturday!


----------



## chuynh1109

GMT-man said:


> NO! I kept mine, they are different (and excellent) enough to have both. Tudor BBC on strap, of course.


I wish I could've kept both, but something in the collection had to go 

I did have mine on the leather deployant as well, which I think is the best set up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Artistry and excellence on wrist










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## stockae92

TGIF


----------



## Mark355

stockae92 said:


> TGIF


Nice 091. I should give mine a spin soon.


----------



## Lumbo

WTB: Grand Seiko Bracelet Link for SBGX033 or 35 or SBGR017 or 019.

Any help appreciated. Tried NJ Auth Seiko Center & they want $112 for one link and I have to go through a dealer, they will not sell consumer a part for GS. Seems crazy!

TIA!


----------



## Lumbo

WTB: Grand Seiko Bracelet Link for SBGX033 or 35 or SBGR017 or 019.

Any help appreciated. Tried NJ Auth Seiko Center & they want $112 for one link and I have to go through a dealer, they will not sell consumer a part for GS. Seems crazy!

TIA!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Barbababa

The SBGV family  blue/petrol 025 champagme titanium 229 black 223


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Love this watch. I have never bought the same model watch, but thinking of buying the black now too or the sbgv207 black dial (own that too though). Foolish.. ?
I am debating a black sbgx, but it seems small. Does anyone own a sbgv and sbgx?


----------



## steve laughlin

9f86


----------



## khd

steve laughlin said:


> 9f86
> 
> View attachment 13955639


Great photo! I haven't seen many real world shots of these 9f86 GMTs yet but this looks awesome... I would love to have one :-!


----------



## Stanul

SBGA005


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Barbababa said:


> The SBGV family  blue/petrol 025 champagme titanium 229 black 223
> View attachment 13946503
> View attachment 13946505
> View attachment 13946507


So good...I don't think they get better than these 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

khd said:


> Great photo! I haven't seen many real world shots of these 9f86 GMTs yet but this looks awesome... I would love to have one :-!


Tried one on recently. Lovely in the wrist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Barbababa said:


> The SBGV family 🙂 blue/petrol 025 champagme titanium 229 black 223
> View attachment 13946503
> View attachment 13946505
> View attachment 13946507


Whoa, looks like our families are pretty damn similar.


----------



## Barbababa

Yes we do  I do like the case shape of these, and 40mm is a perfect size for me. The 229 is titanium and really comfy, the only thing I would like to change is an option to have the Oyster bracelet in titanium aswell. It´s a bit blingy some times, but fits very smooth. This sbgv019g is one of the most comfortable cases in my modern collection.






I was dead set on a blue dial watch and ended up with the sbgx065






sold it to a friend with smaller wrists since I found it a bit petit


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Barbababa said:


> Yes we do 😉 I do like the case shape of these, and 40mm is a perfect size for me. The 229 is titanium and really comfy, the only thing I would like to change is an option to have the Oyster bracelet in titanium aswell. It´s a bit blingy some times, but fits very smooth. This sbgv019g is one of the most comfortable cases in my modern collection.
> View attachment 13961437
> I was dead set on a blue dial watch and ended up with the sbgx065
> View attachment 13961439
> sold it to a friend with smaller wrists since I found it a bit petit


I have found 40mm to be the perfect size for me also. The sbgx's still fit me well, and they wear quite nice, but I still prefer the 40mm sbgv size.
As for the 5 link bracelet, the blinginess doesn't bother me actually. My problem is that it reminds me a bit of an Omega SMP bracelet, which I consider one of the ugliest bracelets on the market. It is better than a SMP bracelet, but still, it has that outdated looking style. But yes, it is silky smooth and beyond reproach in terms of comfort. I prefer the plain brushed oyster bracelet on my 223 and 225. I understand the bickering about the clasp and micro adjustments, but beyond that, I don't see the issue with the bracelets. I love them.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

For whatever reason, it has been a while since I have worn this. Perfect for a sunny day.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## slow_mo

Made in Japan


----------



## rokman

Beautiful sunny morning









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a good day!


----------



## blackcat88

MY SBGV009 on new Bulang and sons strap. Love it so much.


----------



## blackcat88

My SBGV009 with new Bulang and sons strap. I love it so much.


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Here is mine. Just got it back from its first battery change.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF


----------



## brash47

slow_mo said:


> TGIF


I guess the twin must go up....currently on a mm300 waffle.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Pete26

This one









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Stainless Steel Polar White HAQ


----------



## S.L

SBGX115


----------



## brash47

S.L said:


> SBGX115


You guys keep teasing me with that white dial diver!!!!! I want one so bad!!

But for now, I'll live with my black dial..

I've been trying different strap options....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L

The black one is beautiful but the white one has always had something special for me.


----------



## DHPSU

S.L said:


> The black one is beautiful but the white one has always had something special for me.


I had one, sold it. I hope they re-release it again. I'll be waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 on waffle strap


----------



## Giggo

It's nice to see that there's more of these out there than I thought. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

I just joined the club. That Blue dial is stunning, the picture doesn't do it justice.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

I've grown to really like the 9F









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Giggo said:


> It's nice to see that there's more of these out there than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You white dial guys.....stop toying with my feeble emotions!!!! 

I still wouldnt give my black dial up....unless someone want to trade a white dial for it 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Easily one of my favorite watch


----------



## Pete26

I like mine









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan

SBGV245 on my new Espresso Barton strap.


----------



## teslakite

slow_mo said:


>


Damn... you've probably been asked this question before, but what bracelet is this?


----------



## Orococco

Hi, new to the forum, this is my latest acquisition, hope I've attached the picture correctly.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

teslakite said:


> Damn... you've probably been asked this question before, but what bracelet is this?


Yeah, I'm curious. Also, do you prefer it to the BOR bracelet?


----------



## slow_mo

teslakite said:


> Damn... you've probably been asked this question before, but what bracelet is this?


Glad to answer again! It's the Classic Style Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Strap from Watch Geoko.



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, I'm curious. Also, do you prefer it to the BOR bracelet?


I find the BOR too "flimsy".


----------



## valuewatchguy

9F GMT









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

My GMT says hello.


----------



## berni29

Green day today. Must set the date!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Happy weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## ivanos

Under natural light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ivanos

Under low light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## darklight111




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

9F and no date


----------



## rokman

This watch is sooooo beautiful









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

Additional GMT angles.


----------



## slow_mo

Back on the BoR bracelet


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Maybe it could be helpful if one would add reference numbers to the pictures, that way helping lurkers know what they are drooling at 







[sbgx319] stolen pic


----------



## Barbababa

Maybe it could be helpful if one would add reference numbers to the pictures, that way helping lurkers know what they are drooling at 
View attachment 14163321

[sbgx319] stolen pic


----------



## Barbababa

Sbgv223


----------



## MisterTom

Doesn't get much wrist time.I have several automatics to keep going.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I actually like this better than the SBGH001 I used to have









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

SBGN on a green Erika's.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Always brightens up the office.


----------



## S.L




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

Newcommer


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## DHPSU

Re-acquired.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudeman1973

slow_mo said:


> Back on the BoR bracelet


Holy crap! What model is that? Where did you get the bracelet? That is one good looking piece.

Found it.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgt241g


----------



## slow_mo

Dudeman1973 said:


> Holy crap! What model is that? Where did you get the bracelet? That is one good looking piece.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/global-en/collections/sbgt241g


Yes! That's the SBGT241 LE!!


----------



## DHPSU

So glad I was able to get this one back!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

New sbgx335. This new GS quartz diver is a stunner. Lovely clean dial symmetry. The “GS” is applied and the “Grand Seiko 200m” is printed, which makes for a very smart look. It gives a hint of depth. 

The yellow highlights at the numerals are essentially invisible unless light strikes just right. It works well. 

The case is a little thicker and bigger than the sbgv2** that has a similar “grammar of design” styling. The dial blanks are the same, I think, except the diver has no fine horizontal brushing. Its a non-shiny, but not chalky, matte. Like a smooth matte, as if the paint is partially transparent and the metal underneath was beadblasted. To use the analogy on the sbgv2**, the dial would be brushed after it was beadblasted and then painted with the same semi-transparent paint or coating). Beautiful. Really special. It does not look like the SD diver dial. 

Although bezel looks different from the SD diver bezel, the mechanic underneath -the clicks- feel identical. 

Best crown on any GS I’ve seen. Crown is perfect. Crown tube looks like the same beefy tube used on the hibeats and snowflakes. (Not that tiny tube used on the prior 9F diver or the internally threaded crown tube on the SD divers). 

22mm lugs. Bracelet is the same as the prior 9f diver but feel like they articulate more. Clasp is well known so needs no explanation. 

I picked this one because I wanted a more modest diver (normally wear a MM600, or Tunas) and I wanted a 9F. The prior 9F diver didn’t do it for me because I thought it was just too small. This one is just shy smaller than the SD divers and sits much thinner to the wrist. Spec wise i think this is 1mm thinner than the SD divers but it feels about 3mm thinner. Really. 

However, I would guess that the case, head only, is likely noticeably heavier than the SD diver (head only) though. GS 9F cases always feel more dense.


----------



## brash47

That's it!!!????? More pics! The people demand more pics lol!!!!

Thanks for the review. I might add one to my collection. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

I’ll shoot some shots with my other camera and post tomorrow...


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## MissileExpert

9F GMT SBGN007G


----------



## ruismesquita

Uau that watch is amazing


----------



## ruismesquita

Uau that watch is amazing


----------



## Heljestrand

After a month and a half plus with a Marinemaster on my wrist, the GS gets a day.


----------



## that 1 guy

Trying it out on blue perlon, I like it.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## TheJubs




----------



## Sabeking

stockae92 said:


> 9F and no date


I would really like one of these in nice condition.


----------



## Sabeking

mattmartin said:


> I'll shoot some shots with my other camera and post tomorrow...


Fantastic!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Rodentman

I'll add my poor photo...


----------



## HiggsBoson

slow_mo said:


>


Almost the perfect picture. Beer, Burger & great watch. (just missing a hot chick) ;-)


----------



## Heljestrand

Summer stainless steel


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## slow_mo

HiggsBoson said:


> Almost the perfect picture. Beer, Burger & great watch. (just missing a hot chick) ;-)


Hot chick is beside me...


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Cedyan

After 3 month, I get +/-0 sec! I can't get enough of this one:


----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 my first GS


----------



## pkincy

Great watch. I have several watches that use this GS dial motif. Lovely. Enjoy!

By the way when I set it I was wearing my 9F SBGN007, another LE Quartz, and Time.is and my 007 were absolutely spot on with each other. You can use a GS 9F LE to set your mechanical watches rather than time.is. They are that accurate.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Date changing day for all the 9f's! Have a good one!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## erekose

SBGN003









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitejester

erekose said:


> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is beautiful! Hope to pick one of these up later this year.


----------



## infinitejester

erekose said:


> SBGN003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is beautiful! Hope to pick one of these up later this year.


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## Spencer70

The SBGX337 is my favourite quartz model since my old faithful SKJ048 gave up its kinetic capacitor nearly 20 years ago. 
This one feels like it will go for ever.


----------



## kamonjj

Spencer70 said:


> The SBGX337 is my favourite quartz model since my old faithful SKJ048 gave up its kinetic capacitor nearly 20 years ago.
> This one feels like it will go for ever.


Do you have any straight on pics?


----------



## brash47

Jealous of that watch bro, but I cant justify a purchase since j have the older one.....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Got this one since yesterday:


----------



## Spencer70

kamonjj said:


> Do you have any straight on pics?


Check this thread out for more pics 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgx337-quartz-diver-4979889.html


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGN003

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

I am ordering the SBGN005, I wish more GS came in smaller sizes and had lumed indices. I have to keep my watches below 40mm or else they look weird on me if they are too large.


----------



## hhernandez

My SBGN001 limited edition GMT


----------



## hhernandez

View attachment 14295085


My SBGN001 limited edition GMT


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

SBGN005


----------



## kamonjj

BradPittFUAngie said:


> SBGN005


Nice! When you gonna place it up for sale?


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

kamonjj said:


> BradPittFUAngie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! When you gonna place it up for sale?
Click to expand...

Why...you interested? Haha


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

BradPittFUAngie said:


> SBGN005


Dang, this looks good. I have only seen real photos of the SBGN003 but never this one, thanks for posting this. If you got anymore I want to see this dial in all kinds of light.


----------



## valuewatchguy

003 lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Mondo Shizmo said:


> BradPittFUAngie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBGN005
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, this looks good. I have only seen real photos of the SBGN003 but never this one, thanks for posting this. If you got anymore I want to see this dial in all kinds of light.
Click to expand...

More pics!!


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

BradPittFUAngie said:


> More pics!!


You sir know how to deliver, thank you for sharing. I can't wait to get mine at the end of the month.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Gmt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

What is this strap? I love it!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Cedyan said:


> What is this strap? I love it!


Canvas made by Clover Straps

https://cloverstraps.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jostack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L

SBGX115


----------



## neons

Which reference is this?


----------



## neons

neons said:


> Which reference is this?


Sorry, picture didnt copy over. Was asking about watch posted by Ivanos at top of pg 45


----------



## brash47

S.L said:


> SBGX115


Oh yea?!!! Well....SBGX117!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarloaf

My new SBGV238 9F


----------



## Sugarloaf




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sugarloaf said:


> My new SBGV238 9F
> 
> View attachment 14333817
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333819
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333821
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333823
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333825
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333829


Stunning shots! I spent a good amount of time looking these over. I'm envious of the caseback (wish my sbgt241 had that) and I dig the gold. I'm tempted to seek out one...
Anyway, took a pic for the thread earlier today. My sbgv225 just explodes in artificial lighting. Makes for a nice distraction during those interminable meetings.


----------



## Mark355

This thing stuns me every time I wear it. Hands down the most exquisite piece in my rotation.


----------



## Watch19

Unique case, lume and those GS letters in red. Lovely.


----------



## maxthoms

Mark355 said:


> This thing stuns me every time I wear it. Hands down the most exquisite piece in my rotation.


Stunning! My next purchase, although they are pretty scarce here in the UK... Patience is key!


----------



## Chingoo

maxthoms said:


> Mark355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thing stuns me every time I wear it. Hands down the most exquisite piece in my rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! My next purchase, although they are pretty scarce here in the UK... Patience is key!
Click to expand...

Seiko boutique in London has them


----------



## sapsja

Chingoo said:


> Seiko boutique in London has them


They have the newer 291 version with the updated branding but not this old version. Personally I prefer the old branding on this one, the red GS logo is great.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## bigbombula

SBGN005 at the office


----------



## maxthoms

Chingoo said:


> Seiko boutique in London has them


They do indeed, but I am not sure I'm ready to pay £2750 for it when it's cheaper to get them from Japan, even with the import taxes. We'll see...


----------



## brash47

Went to a Grand Seiko 9F event this past Saturday at Toppers Jewelers. It was very interesting to see the 9F movement completely broken down into each piece.

But the important part was after.....Prime rib with a GS...oh yea. I've always said, this is a beefy watch!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Brekel

SBGX065 on a Hadley Roma (20mm) strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Brekel

Just one more shot, because it looks so freakin' awesome on this HR strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Enjoyed having this one on all Friday


----------



## koolpep

Always thought 37mm might be way too small, but it works quite well.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## HiggsBoson

Spurred on by some of the great photos, some of you have taken, of your lovely Grand Seiko's, I've had a go!
Only you guy's can judge if I've taken a decent picture or not! :-d
For me, it's pretty good.


----------



## valuewatchguy

New entry to the 9F gallery









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Skellig

Heljestrand said:


> SBGX259
> View attachment 14341917
> [/QUOTE
> 
> When I eventually get a Grand Seiko it's going to be that one. I need a non cluttered white dial and that looks perfect.


----------



## Heljestrand

Morning


----------



## Skellig

Well I did say above that I was going to get one. Had to join the Club.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 off the bracelet


----------



## Heljestrand

Killarney said:


> Well I did say above that I was going to get one. Had to join the Club.


Great choice in both versatility, beauty, accuracy, and style. Welcome to the 9F "Club".
(mine says, "Hi.")


----------



## mattmartin

sbgx335 in Nanjizal Cove, Cornwall, England.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Couldn't decide!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

"Tied" down to this one for a bit.


----------



## Skellig

Heljestrand said:


> Great choice in both versatility, beauty, accuracy, and style. Welcome to the 9F "Club".
> (mine says, "Hi.")
> View attachment 14408337


Thank you.


----------



## Skellig

Hi all,
Just wondering if this is normal or is it my watch but why is the GS backwards or upside down?


----------



## Heljestrand

Watchmaker finished, watchmaker assembled.


----------



## berni29

Hi, my green one....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Killarney said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering if this is normal or is it my watch but why is the GS backwards or upside down?


The bracelet is mounted upside down. Try switching it around.


----------



## Skellig

slow_mo said:


> The bracelet is mounted upside down. Try switching it around.


Thank you will try that


----------



## Heljestrand

Accuracy & Beauty


----------



## stockae92

SBGX091


----------



## Deified

My SBGT241 Accurate within 5 seconds per year. Thinking about trading it 😬


----------



## Deified




----------



## CLMacPherson

I'm currently lusting after one of these...


----------



## Skellig

SBGX259


----------



## Deified

Limited Edition SBGT241









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGV011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

sbgx093


----------



## Heljestrand

Saturday


----------



## Earl Grey

If they ever make a GMT version of this one (with blued GMT hand) I will join the club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## bdizzle

Puppy shopping with my sbgx093


----------



## Araziza

Evening shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGX335

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

The battery died and it was change time....let's see what's inside this beautiful watch!!!

Open it up....magnetic shield in place! The gasket was in great condition....and wow look at this movement!

Back up and running! Thanks for looking...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots

Predecessor to the 9F quartz today


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Heljestrand

Stainless steel simplicity.


----------



## Sugarloaf

NIce watch:



Heljestrand said:


> Stainless steel simplicity.
> View attachment 14447331


----------



## Enoran

Sport SBGV243


----------



## Raff

Enoran said:


> Sport SBGV243


Really love that brushed case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I just dropped a down payment at Toppers on this last night....yikes!!!

https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/collections/sbgn009g









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Eye Candy


----------



## Mr.Jones82

If you're goong to the neon district this is why you wear a GS


----------



## stockae92

9F right here


----------



## valuewatchguy

SBGX335

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12

valuewatchguy said:


> SBGX335
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap. Can you share where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

Man I wish that thing was 40mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy

stuartb12 said:


> Great strap. Can you share where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diaboliq Straps from Germany. I think he has a FB page but I order from him through IG.

https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mark355 said:


> Man I wish that thing was 40mm.


Yeah that would have been good but far better wearing than the spring drive diver I had previously. Also this one feels very toolish so the extra size sort of makes sense. But using the 9f and only 200m WR this thing should have been smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## Shortround

Sorry if it's been asked already. I'm starting to get interested in a SBGX_ _ _ in 37mm. Can anyone with first hand knowledge tell me the lug-to-lug dimension on one of those watches? If so, I really appreciate it.


----------



## stockae92

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah that would have been good but far better wearing than the spring drive diver I had previously. Also this one feels very toolish so the extra size sort of makes sense. But using the 9f and only 200m WR this thing should have been smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To my surprise, I would have thought the angled lugs and measurement would put this one bigger than the the spring driver diver.


----------



## valuewatchguy

stockae92 said:


> To my surprise, I would have thought the angled lugs and measurement would put this one bigger than the the spring driver diver.


Lug to lug makes this feel longer but the Spring Driver was just larger diameter and it felt bigger. That being said in 2018 I wore the SBGA031 2x as any other watch always wishing it was a bit smaller. I picked this up hoping for a bit smaller and it worked in some dimensions but not all. I think 40/41 would be perfect on this case shape. The 12.9mm thickness really makes this wear well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Lox and bagels


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Mark355

Shortround said:


> I'm starting to get interested in a SBGX_ _ _ in 37mm. Can anyone with first hand knowledge tell me the lug-to-lug dimension on one of those watches?


44mm.


----------



## Shortround

Mark355 said:


> 44mm.


Thank you.


----------



## SILES89

stockae92 said:


>


What a gorgeous dial.


----------



## jamesezra

.


----------



## Rotaz

Wistshots said:


> Predecessor to the 9F quartz today


Wow the bracelet reminds me of a AP RO. Is it comfy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

My only 9F62 - a bit on the smaller side with only 37mm but it somehow works quite ok. SBGX261


----------



## valuewatchguy

9f lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## DHPSU

Talk about set and forget 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortround

My new GS! (sbgx295)


----------



## 5661nicholas

Beautiful, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Back on stainless for a change.


----------



## valuewatchguy

This one today but unfortunately it is now up for sale as I consolidate again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle_Donk

First time poster, and recently first time owner of a GS. This is my first step up in the big league so to speak. I bought it yesterday in Tokyo, Japan. I came here with my wife to visit her parents as we do every now and then. I was planning to get the SARX055, but once I saw it in the Seiko flagship store in ginza, I got slightly disappointed. I wasn't as amazed I thought I was going to be while looking at images. Besides, I can't do titanium, it feels too cheap for me.
So I got this sexy SBGV225









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sexy sexy!!! And congrats

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle_Donk

brash47 said:


> Sexy sexy!!! And congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle_Donk

Uncle_Donk said:


> First time poster, and recently first time owner of a GS. This is my first step up in the big league so to speak. I bought it yesterday in Tokyo, Japan. I came here with my wife to visit her parents as we do every now and then. I was planning to get the SARX055, but once I saw it in the Seiko flagship store in ginza, I got slightly disappointed. I wasn't as amazed I thought I was going to be while looking at images. Besides, I can't do titanium, it feels too cheap for me.
> So I got this sexy SBGV225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Btw, I know this might have been discussed millions of times, but can someone recommend me some leather straps? Black and brown for this bad boi. Or at least point me to a good thread. There so much info that comes up on google, so I rather have some personal recommendations from you guys instead.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Look for Horween leather. I really like any straps made of that. The vintage style straps always look good.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## imaCoolRobot

valuewatchguy said:


> This one today but unfortunately it is now up for sale as I consolidate again.
> 
> View attachment 14507495
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe! You're so bad for my wallet ahaha


----------



## mtb2104

On toxicnato and I am in love. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

SBGN009 in the house....


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mtb2104 said:


> On toxicnato and I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


this is my dream GrandSeiko


----------



## Araziza

Sorry for the picture quality, but apparently Tapatalk now requires you to have a subscription in order to post full res pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSunWest

The blue and yellow
work well together....


----------



## brash47

koolpep said:


> SBGN009 in the house....


Got one at the shop waiting on me.....cant wait....congrats!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

imaCoolRobot said:


> this is my dream GrandSeiko


Thank you and it wears like a dream too. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jostack

mtb2104 said:


> Thank you and it wears like a dream too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

brash47 said:


> Got one at the shop waiting on me.....cant wait....congrats!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thank you! It is indeed a stunner - amazing dial that switches between looking black and blue all the time depending on the light - strangely the quartz symbol - doesn't show that much at all under normal circumstances but clearly when taking photos. Haha.

Love this one. I am sure you will enjoy yours too once you picked it up!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Date change day!


----------



## Covenant

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Date change day!


Beautiful. 44GS case plus champagne dial and blued seconds hand = quintessential GS IMO. I'm well jealous!


----------



## stockae92

I do have a complain about the 9F quartz GS ... its ruining other quartz watch for me with the accuracy.


----------



## brash47

Was picking up my 009, when my amazing sales lady decided to entice me with....2 of the Seasons series. The Spring and Winter. Yep it's a 9f forum thread, but since I'll throw in the gratuitous 009 shots, please enjoy the other 2. They are quite gorgeous.

The cherry blossom color in the spring is very subtle. The Winter....just changed my mind on the snowflake..it is by far my favorite GS dial...I compare it to the snowflake here.

Enjoy!!!
009, Snowflake, Winter, Spring









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Covenant said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date change day!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. 44GS case plus champagne dial and blued seconds hand = quintessential GS IMO. I'm well jealous!
Click to expand...

 Thank you kind sir! I had no plans of picking up a champagne dial, but instead was set on the black(I generally hate champagne dials)...and then I saw it in the metal. It really is an amazing piece in the metal.


brash47 said:


> Was picking up my 009, when my amazing sales lady decided to entice me with....2 of the Seasons series. The Spring and Winter. Yep it's a 9f forum thread, but since I'll throw in the gratuitous 009 shots, please enjoy the other 2. They are quite gorgeous.
> 
> The cherry blossom color in the spring is very subtle. The Winter....just changed my mind on the snowflake..it is by far my favorite GS dial...I compare it to the snowflake here.
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 009, Snowflake, Winter, Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


No complaints here! Beautiful pics


----------



## imaCoolRobot

When the SBGN001 came out, I was not in the position to buy one. 
Now I am. 
I’ll have to wait for GS’ next stupid limited edition bijoux and get it this time.


----------



## matt74

Wondering why I blew off GS for so long.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

What sort of accuracy are people with the regular 9f seeing?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I set my diver with my atomic clock app. It's still exactly on time. Nothing gained or lost. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

brash47 said:


> I set my diver with my atomic clock app. It's still exactly on time. Nothing gained or lost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Same here for both my 001 and 007.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

jamesezra said:


> Same here for both my 001 and 007.


How long ago was that


----------



## matt74

imaCoolRobot said:


> What sort of accuracy are people with the regular 9f seeing?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I've only had mine for a week but thus far it's spot on per Time.gov.


----------



## jamesezra

imaCoolRobot said:


> How long ago was that


Probably a few months back


----------



## matt74




----------



## brash47

imaCoolRobot said:


> How long ago was that


I'll answer for mine as well. Since the last DL savings time change it was spot on. I had to change the battery recently. Its still spot on from that.

But here's a gratuitous naked 9f shot for ya from the battery change NSFW!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

imaCoolRobot said:


> What sort of accuracy are people with the regular 9f seeing?


I have my 9F for 6 month and I'm for now at less than 1sec, I can say it's pretty spot on. I'm very impressed.


----------



## mtb2104

Almost a year now. +3


----------



## matt74




----------



## stockae92

I am setting all my watches against this one now .. LOL


----------



## slow_mo

Tea for supper...


----------



## Mark355




----------



## karesz501

It is my first 9F in the collection and I am amazed so far.... I love the 7c46 movements of my Tunas, but this one is exceptional

It is so different from my SBGA375.... and you gotta love that caseback


----------



## 99watches

There's a slight stutter on the seconds hand mid-tick so that when it completes the tick, it doesn't come to a full stop as hard as a normal quartz seconds hand. In other words, the seconds tick for the 9F86 is "softer." This is a very subtle effect (impossible to see this "stutter" in real time) and obviously has to be observed in person to be fully appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

karesz501 said:


> It is my first 9F in the collection and I am amazed so far.... I love the 7c46 movements of my Tunas, but this one is exceptional
> 
> It is so different from my SBGA375.... and you gotta love that caseback


I'm glad you like it! And yes, I loved that caseback! Take care


----------



## stockae92

My two "lumed" 9F.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Andy616

Uncle_Donk said:


> Btw, I know this might have been discussed millions of times, but can someone recommend me some leather straps? Black and brown for this bad boi. Or at least point me to a good thread. There so much info that comes up on google, so I rather have some personal recommendations from you guys instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Take a look at the ones GS offer:

R0111AC - Black
R0112AC - Dark Brown
R0113AC - Dark Blue
R0114AC - Dark Red

They also do a deployant clasp - R0101AC-BK00

Here's my SBGV233 on the R0112AC with the clasp:


----------



## Uncle_Donk

Andy616 said:


> Take a look at the ones GS offer:
> 
> R0111AC - Black
> R0112AC - Dark Brown
> R0113AC - Dark Blue
> R0114AC - Dark Red
> 
> They also do a deployant clasp - R0101AC-BK00
> 
> Here's my SBGV233 on the R0112AC with the clasp:


That's gorgeous!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Another SBGN009G. Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## jinfaep

Deep, rich 

And yes, it is up for sale/trade!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

Beautiful.


----------



## born_sinner

New blueberry flavor...now with less text. Just unboxed this morning.


----------



## Hosum

born_sinner said:


> New blueberry flavor...now with less text. Just unboxed this morning.
> View attachment 14594481


Whoa, what's the ref number of that piece?


----------



## Hosum

born_sinner said:


> New blueberry flavor...now with less text. Just unboxed this morning.
> View attachment 14594481


Whoa, what's the ref number of that piece?


----------



## brash47

born_sinner said:


> New blueberry flavor...now with less text. Just unboxed this morning.
> View attachment 14594481


Yes, I must know the number as well!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dania

SBGX091


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine.


----------



## koolpep

I guess I like blue dials.....


----------



## [email protected]

Black and white to match the weather.


----------



## blueoracle

New acquisition. Saw at AD and was stunned.


----------



## Randy63

blueoracle said:


> New acquisition. Saw at AD and was stunned.
> 
> View attachment 14614555


Congratulations, I saw that model in person. It's gorgeous!

Mr. Blue


----------



## brash47

Enjoy that watch. I love mine.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

My SBGX115 holding it's own against a couple of Swiss friends.


----------



## Mark355

Hosum said:


> Whoa, what's the ref number of that piece?


I think it's an SBGX265. Blue 9F in 37mm case.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## sabay

[QUOTE = Mark355; 50278743] Я думаю, что это SBGX265. Синий 9F в 37 мм корпусе. [/ QUOTE]
Or maybe it's SBGV225? 40 mm blue


----------



## kdtri1

Just picked this up in Japan last week.

Had no intentions of getting a watch on my holiday so this is a pleasant surprise!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Cedyan

kdtri1 said:


> Just picked this up in Japan last week.
> 
> Had no intentions of getting a watch on my holiday so this is a pleasant surprise!


Contrat! I love mine!


----------



## [email protected]

Different boots, same watch.


----------



## brash47

Cedyan said:


> Contrat! I love mine!
> View attachment 14622353
> 
> View attachment 14622355


Those are becoming difficult to find in that color. Love it. I've got the 243 sitting at Toppers waiting on me to have a day off!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

Thank you! The 243 is also a beautifull watch, I was very hesitating between those two before I chose the 245. I'm sure you will love the 243.


----------



## kdtri1

Cedyan said:


> Contrat! I love mine!
> View attachment 14622353
> 
> View attachment 14622355


Thanks. Yes it's a great piece.

Will be my "Ready for anything" watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salustiano

Just got this SBGX263 and I love it!


----------



## das997

I have a SBGX115 on a black sailcloth strap (looks great!). It's getting pretty beat up now, lots of scratches around the lugs due to the 4,435 strap changes. Fantastic watch. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## [email protected]

Different day, same watch.


----------



## Bizcut1

Loving mine...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Bizcut1 said:


> View attachment 14632323
> Loving mine...


That's nice, but it doesn't run a 9F movement does it?


----------



## Enoran

brash47 said:


> Those are becoming difficult to find in that color. Love it. I've got the 243 sitting at Toppers waiting on me to have a day off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure you will enjoy the SBGV243. The brush finishing is immaculate.


----------



## brash47

Enoran said:


> Pretty sure you will enjoy the SBGV243. The brush finishing is immaculate.


Yep I'm pretty excited. After purchasing alot of autos....I'm thinning down and going quartz lol. This will be 3 GS and I'll probably add one more to be done. Although i have the 009 limited, I think I still want a purpose built dress watch. What recommendations are out there?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## lvt

Enoran said:


> Pretty sure you will enjoy the SBGV243. The brush finishing is immaculate.


This one is good, the dial looks almost stealth, no non-sense writing.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ca_ng

brash47 said:


> Those are becoming difficult to find in that color. Love it. I've got the 243 sitting at Toppers waiting on me to have a day off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Looks really great in all the photos! I hope they still have it at my local boutique. Thinking about this SBGV245 or searching for a SBGV011 for my first GS.


----------



## kdtri1

Have had this for nearly two weeks now and no regrets at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Hoppyjr

I almost made the mistake of letting this lovely thing go. I'll stand in the corner for 15 minutes as penance.


----------



## [email protected]

Different shirt, same watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## darklight111




----------



## powerband

Hoppyjr said:


> I almost made the mistake of letting this lovely thing go. I'll stand in the corner for 15 minutes as penance.


I love this piece. Apparently so does Tesla because they've modeled their new electric pickup truck after this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

My current Grand Seiko 50th anniversary of quartz GMT SBGN009. The dial is actually a bluish color but under a lot of types of light, looks blackish and unlike the SBGN003 and 005, is 20mm so it is easy to find straps 

I have also included my former SBGX261. I liked the watch but sadly the image of the 50th anniversary of quartz GMT SBGN009 stuck with me and every time I looked at this watch, I though of the fact that I could have gotten the 009 for only $800 more and that it had a GMT function so I sold the X261 and bought the N009 and have not looked back. 

In one of the pics of the X261 that I took at the store before buying it shows N009 as if it was a sign that I would get that watch


----------



## stockae92

My two 9F with no date.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko with Soup Dumplings!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## rkb




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## brash47

I dropped by the Rodeo Ave. Grand Seiko Boutique today....was so much fun getting to see so many different models in person.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Joined the club today.




























Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## matt74

Fantasio said:


> Joined the club today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Enjoy! I've had mine for a few months now and it still gets worn far more than my Speedmaster or Black Bay.


----------



## Fantasio

Let's see what happens. Mine is up against Speedy and Sub, which have gotten most of my wrist time.



matt74 said:


> Enjoy! I've had mine for a few months now and it still gets worn far more than my Speedmaster or Black Bay.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## matt74

Fantasio said:


> Let's see what happens. Mine is up against Speedy and Sub, which have gotten most of my wrist time.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


I thought the quartz aspect might keep me from maintaining interest, but that's not been the case at all. I think the case and dial combined with the accuracy and quality of the movement make this one every bit as interesting to me as my other watches. Anyway, I hope you find it to be a good fit in your collection.


----------



## Punkling




----------



## househalfman




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko with souffle pancakes, matcha latte, and espresso..









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## househalfman




----------



## brash47

stockae92 said:


>


Man, I want one of these so bad lol. But for now, I'll settle for my 117.....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4502Miles

Beautiful picture


----------



## mattmartin

sbgx335


----------



## Geology Rocks

GS Passport by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## darklight111




----------



## born_sinner

Probably a bad idea to shoot a wristie *while* driving...but at least I was not holding a coffee and a cigarette, nor was I driving stick or talking on the phone (as I would have done in my youth). So yes, I am pretty responsible these days.


----------



## indygreg




----------



## Hosum

SBGN001









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

powerband said:


> I love this piece. Apparently so does Tesla because they've modeled their new electric pickup truck after this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great with that strap!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

Fantasio said:


> Joined the club today.


The shopping street and the corner look familiar...

I have the same watch, actually the first one to enter the country. It will celebrate its first birthday on Aconcagua in early February. Summit, hopefully.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## brash47

Just picked it up! Happy New Year!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## ryuhell




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

GS TimeLapse by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## brash47

Nooooooo, first day, first nick!!! Have no idea how it happened....

But its officially all mine now!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

The first one hurts especially on the first day but it's a keeper anyway! So wear in good health 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It's got a story now....I dont know what it is.....but it has one lol

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryuhell

_sbgx337_


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aikiman44

On a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## brash47

Trying on some Barton Silicon today










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard

Stunning watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdtri1

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Fantastic! I got the Grey dial version back in November

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbrown352

Just picked this up at NRT airport in Tokyo. Was able to get a 15% discount!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

hbrown352 said:


> Just picked this up at NRT airport in Tokyo. Was able to get a 15% discount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. These 9fs are really pleasing me. I think the gmt sbgn001,3,5 is next on my hit list....or maybe it's time for a dress watch. ..

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

The sbgn003 quickly became my daily weekday watch. No hassle pick up and go, even on Mondays. Great size and profile for the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

Indeed a great watch


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> The sbgn003 quickly became my daily weekday watch. No hassle pick up and go, even on Mondays. Great size and profile for the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I saw a write up on the BluShark silicone strap for this particular watch. I already had put a Barton on and loved it, the BluShark came in today. This one looks like it could have been sold on the watch....winner!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

A little too much yellow going on for my personal taste but it definitely works! Congrats


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Nice strap, does it attract much dust?


----------



## Haf

Here's mine:


----------



## brash47

rokman said:


> Nice strap, does it attract much dust?


Not so far....had it on one day and its extremely comfortable

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

New strap alert for my SBGN009


----------



## Dufresne

SGBX269




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

SBGN009 50th Anniversary of Seiko quartz GMT Limited Edition with a 1960 Bulova Accutron 

Before the Seiko Astron, one of the biggest shake ups of the watch industry was the Bulova Accutron. The watch was the first fully electronic watch made(the Hamilton 500 was battery powered but it used a battery (instead of a mainspring) to power the balance so it was not a true electronic watch)

This watch used a tuning fork to control an index wheel. A perfectly working Accutron was accurate to the tune of 1 minute per month(very good in the 1960's)

This one is a rare model that was only made for less then 3 months in 1960 (the first year Accutrons were made). The gold dial was made for a few years but the black dial only one year

The smooth sweep hand gives the spring drive a run for its money and it makes a high pitch humming to boot(to me it sounds like a machine ripping metal apart)


----------



## ca_ng

Dufresne said:


> SGBX269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! The dial is intriguing and the different metals work well together.


----------



## rokman

So excited to be back on the 9F thread.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I actually really like these sporty models. Cool


----------



## Pdmcabee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34

Foxman2k said:


>


These pics make me want a Grand Seiko. Nice photos!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

9F86










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

A new dial in new light


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

Hosum said:


> Whoa, what's the ref number of that piece?


SGBX265, sorry that took a while! This dial really changes a lot depending on lighting. It's a bit like the GS Champagne dials in that way. Here is another shot in bright light.


----------



## born_sinner

SGBX265



brash47 said:


> Yes, I must know the number as well!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

GMT



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

In the rain


----------



## ivanos

journeyforce said:


> In the rain


With coffee



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that?


----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## brash47

Foxman2k said:


> What bracelet is that?


Strapcode Hexad 20mm. The bracelet tapers down to 18mm. I purchased mine with the diver ratchet, but also purchased a standard dive clasp if I want to switch out.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoran

Repeated post


----------



## Enoran

GS 9Fs


----------



## brash47

Hey! I both these watches. What a great pair!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter in the North

SBGT029 on a Nato


----------



## Cedyan

9F family!


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Brand new to me...Stunning!


----------



## machlo




----------



## Pete26

GMT









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

SBGX259 with a dash of color!!


----------



## iddaka

SBGX259 with a dash of color!!


----------



## Cycletroll

SBGN003 relaxing after dinner.


----------



## Pete26

Enjoying a nice Saturday in the back yard.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

Switching the bracelet to a Perlon. More weekender-ish look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Sold it.
Missing it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SuperDadHK said:


> Sold it.
> Missing it.


The understated texture of that dial is mesmerizing.


----------



## SuperDadHK

watchcrank said:


> The understated texture of that dial is mesmerizing.


true, the dial and hands are so refined and sharp in real eyes.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Champagne for my real friends, real pain for my sham friends


----------



## stockae92

No date


----------



## Wistshots

Pre 9F this ones from ‘90


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Pokiri

My first GS


----------



## Fantasio

Congrats and welcome to the forum!



Pokiri said:


> My first GS


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Pokiri said:


> My first GS


Beautiful 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokiri

Fantasio said:


> Congrats and welcome to the forum!


Thanks! The discussion on this forum was part of what pushed me to get one - plus I figured my SKJ055 could use a slightly newer companion.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Mark355




----------



## Haf

View attachment Ewy2lx8.jpg


----------



## Sabeking

Peter in the North said:


> SBGT029 on a Nato
> 
> View attachment 14879671


What is the size of this one?


----------



## Sabeking

duplicate post


----------



## Peter in the North

Sabeking said:


> What is the size of this one?


It is 38mm by 11mm. Very light, even with the bracelet, due to the titanium.


----------



## erekose

My third 9f, the SBGV245









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## mcnuggets1543

erekose said:


> My third 9f, the SBGV245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just got one too! The finishing is amazing... but I have to sell to fund another purchase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfuji

Mine bought in Sept 2013, and in Jan 2020 had a new battery change in Takasaki


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 14969955


SBGX buddy!


----------



## Gerry.GEG

*GMT 50th Anniversary model in the sun.*

So nice!


----------



## brash47

Currently, all of my favorites are quartz....how did this happen!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

My first ever GS, and 9f calibre. Its top level form and function.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mattl6

My first Grand Seiko. Couldn't be happier with it. 
SBGX259


----------



## Jenik

My first day with my first Grand Seiko:


----------



## kdtri1

erekose said:


> My third 9f, the SBGV245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm wearing mine today too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## soursenseless

My SBGX065 (and a bit of rain)


----------



## brash47

Congrats to all you guys who have your new GS. Its exciting when it happens.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

New to me SBGX065










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

Love those 065s!


----------



## ck13

Loving my first 9F and GMT function.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

SBGX115 on olive canvas


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Playing with my new camera phone









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula

Nice pics! This is the first time I have noticed that the side of the bezel is high polish. That is a nice touch.



brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I love the simplicity of this watch....still my favorite diver.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

9F, no date.


----------



## HEQAdmirer

The diver is Fantastic!


----------



## Lukinator

That piece is stunning, how many was produced?


----------



## mcnuggets1543

My SBGV245 on a C&B nato strap from earlier this year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

mcnuggets1543 said:


> My SBGV245 on a C&B nato strap from earlier this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Fantastic piece! I haven't been able to take mine off since WFH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

kdtri1 said:


> Fantastic piece! I haven't been able to take mine off since WFH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks good on the leather. However, I'm sadly looking to get rid of mine soon... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

A new week! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## brash47

Your dark side twin says, right back at ya

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

mcnuggets1543 said:


> Nice! Looks good on the leather. However, I'm sadly looking to get rid of mine soon...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no! Is it making way for something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo

kdtri1 said:


> Fantastic piece! I haven't been able to take mine off since WFH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch I beautiful. I want this or the SBGN003. Such a hard decision

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Really love this watch


----------



## brash47

jacobo said:


> This watch I beautiful. I want this or the SBGN003. Such a hard decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I would suggest grabbing one now. There are not going to be more of them, where the GMT line will continue. Thats the word I got, which I why I bought mine.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## london_v

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15043881


Looks gorgeous on that strap!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

london_v said:


> Looks gorgeous on that strap!


Thanks! This is the dark brown original strap of the SBGX297.


----------



## kdtri1

jacobo said:


> This watch I beautiful. I want this or the SBGN003. Such a hard decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends what you are looking for.

This SBGV245 is an amazing everyday watch.

It's a great size, has lume, 200m WR and case finishing is just as good as the mechanical or spring drive models.

An amazing 'dressy sports watch'!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

My new SBGV239 on a 19mm expansion band

As my first 44GS cased watch (1969 GS) had a expansion bracelet on it when I got it, I decided to duplicate the look on my modern one.

The expansion band is 19mm exact fit band (no one band fits all sizes one with the spring loaded ends that dig into the watch)

The band is a bit to big so i will have to remove some links from it. This will be a nice band to wear it on until the straps arrive


----------



## mcnuggets1543

kdtri1 said:


> Oh no! Is it making way for something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! It is gone now  But, it is in good hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Seiko

Amazing. I will post pictures of mine when I have enough posts.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That is a stunning watch. it is almost criminal that Grand Seiko will not offer their current 9F no date diver in the USA.

We Americans love divers watches and watch without a date on it is even better as it does not screw with the look of the dial.

Heck if they offered it in the $3200-$3600 range, they would not be able to keep them in stock


----------



## Cedyan

GS quartz collection.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

I'm stoked that I get to add to this thread again.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Giggo said:


> I'm stoked that I get to add to this thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats a gorgeous watch. Congrats!!!


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007G GMT 9F - Daily Office Wear when not in lockdown


----------



## Giggo

brash47 said:


> Thats a gorgeous watch. Congrats!!!


Thanks. I really dig it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenik




----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Nocam

SBGX091 on B&R leather


----------



## brash47

Nocam said:


> View attachment 15082861
> 
> View attachment 15082869
> 
> SBGX091 on B&R leather


I love that watch and I'm still trying to find one im good condition....the search continues...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know why my 9f62-0ab0 doesnt have any striping (plain non decorated) and no GS logo on the movement? Mind is sbgx061. Please enlighten me















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Heljestrand said:


> Indulge me..... its new to me.
> View attachment 13029893


Did your 9f movement stripe decorated and has GS stripe logo on it? Coz my sbgx061 dont

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Just joined the club. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soursenseless

hendrih[email protected] said:


> Did your 9f movement stripe decorated and has GS stripe logo on it? Coz my sbgx061 dont
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my SBGX065 purchased in 2017


----------



## [email protected]

soursenseless said:


> From my SBGX065 purchased in 2017


Thanks mate, already got the answer from grand seiko, they said quartz 9f from 2000-2011 only have sunray finish, 2013 up have more great finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claudioange

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ben_h

I’ve looked at every picture in this thread start to finish between yesterday and today. Beautiful bunch of watches. This was my SBGX009, my first GS, sold last year. It was simply the most beautiful watch I have ever seen - the dial, hands, indices - and was honestly too pretty for my taste currently. I missed a date window and ended up down-flipping to a SARB035 which is a little sportier with lime, date, chunkier indices and larger case. It’s my daily wearer now and I love it. I do imagine the next watch I get will be its replacement (2 watch rotation plus beater) as my daily. I’m 95% sure it’ll be another 9F and I’ll probably wait till my 40th in two years. Right now if I had to chose it’d probably be a SBGX059 but if I can see and try them on I’ll consider an SBGX061/261 and potentially an SBGV model if they don’t wear too large on my 7.25” wrist. I’m also interested in the champagne dials but haven’t seen one in person. I’m intrigued by the SBGV245 (I’d get a bracelet) since it came out but suspect it’d be too large for daily wear for me. If GS had a 9F with a cream dial like the SBGX009 and date I’d be all over it. Hell, maybe I’ll just get another SBGX009!

Thanks all for the great pics - keep them coming!


----------



## kdtri1

Got my SBGV245 on a green nato today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

My Summer watch


----------



## Pogo247

SBGV245. Very happy with it, this forum certainly helped with me picking it after seeing all the nice pictures of it!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

9F divers


----------



## SuperDadHK

Shine like a diamond


----------



## SuperDadHK

ben_h said:


> I've looked at every picture in this thread start to finish between yesterday and today. Beautiful bunch of watches. This was my SBGX009, my first GS, sold last year. It was simply the most beautiful watch I have ever seen - the dial, hands, indices - and was honestly too pretty for my taste currently. I missed a date window and ended up down-flipping to a SARB035 which is a little sportier with lime, date, chunkier indices and larger case. It's my daily wearer now and I love it. I do imagine the next watch I get will be its replacement (2 watch rotation plus beater) as my daily. I'm 95% sure it'll be another 9F and I'll probably wait till my 40th in two years. Right now if I had to chose it'd probably be a SBGX059 but if I can see and try them on I'll consider an SBGX061/261 and potentially an SBGV model if they don't wear too large on my 7.25" wrist. I'm also interested in the champagne dials but haven't seen one in person. I'm intrigued by the SBGV245 (I'd get a bracelet) since it came out but suspect it'd be too large for daily wear for me. If GS had a 9F with a cream dial like the SBGX009 and date I'd be all over it. Hell, maybe I'll just get another SBGX009!
> 
> Thanks all for the great pics - keep them coming!


my 40mm SBGN009 wears very well on my 6.5" wrist, both the look and fit, it slides under my cuff perfectly. I also did try on a few SBGV in AD and they look and fit well too.
so I would recommend you to try on some SBGV before making the decision, I don't think they will wear too large especially if you are looking for a daily wear which I suppose to be some tad bit beefier options.
37mm if you want it to look dressier and more elegant, the SBGX009 indeed looks very pretty on your wrist.


----------



## ispeshaled

SuperDadHK said:


> Shine like a diamond
> View attachment 15152907


Wow, that's an amazing photo. I've been looking into getting a 9F quartz more and more lately and have my eyes on either the SBGN013 or SBGN003. I have the same size wrist and this looks great. Have you tried putting it on straps yet??


----------



## ispeshaled

double post


----------



## stockae92

I really enjoy this one on Tuna strap


----------



## SuperDadHK

ispeshaled said:


> Wow, that's an amazing photo. I've been looking into getting a 9F quartz more and more lately and have my eyes on either the SBGN013 or SBGN003. I have the same size wrist and this looks great. Have you tried putting it on straps yet??


Thanks. And I wish you good luck on deciding which one to take.
I quite like the bracelet so haven't tried on straps yet. You might want to take a look on this post to get some straps ideas:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbg...nniversary-first-quartz-watch-le-4993361.html


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup

Joined the club. I couldn't be any happier...


----------



## Cedyan

SBGX295 back to its original strap.
My simpliest watch and my favorite of the collection.


----------



## Sugarloaf

Cedyan said:


> SBGX295 back to its original strap.
> My simpliest watch and my favorite of the collection.
> View attachment 15166001


très belle montre, j'adore sa simplicité associée à un calibre 9f « bête de course»


----------



## jddev

New boy to GS. SBGN013 not the best picture. Taken after opening box, so the high you get seeing your new watch probably didn't help.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## ffnc1020

SuperDadHK said:


> View attachment 15167005


Such a sweet watch except for the penises.


----------



## Giggo

I am very close to selling off every other watch I own and keeping just these two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

ffnc1020 said:


> Such a sweet watch except for the penises.












Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

That's an interesting bracelet you have on the sbgx335 diver. Do you prefer it over the stock grand seiko bracelet?



Giggo said:


> I am very close to selling off every other watch I own and keeping just these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

mattmartin said:


> That's an interesting bracelet you have on the sbgx335 diver. Do you prefer it over the stock grand seiko bracelet?


Yes, it's the SBBN015 bracelet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

ffnc1020 said:


> Such a sweet watch except for the penises.


if you are not thinking of penises then they do not look like p... oh


----------



## Locutusaborg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## mattmartin

sbgx335 divers 200m


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Showdown2608

This gem neither gained nor lost a second in the last 7 month


----------



## govdubspeedgo

back to tropic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

SBGT015


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## ben_h

New to me SBGX059. It had been a year for me without a GS (previously SBGX009). This arrived in time for Father’s Day - 3 days from Japan. My intent is for this to be my daily replacement for my SARB035 which looking at them side-by-side I frankly have beat the hell out of. It’s a great fit and I love the dial. Glad I went with the old layout. The hand and indices I knew what to expect. I’ll baby this a little more to maintain the case polish as much as I can but I’ll be happy to give it as many memories as I’ve had with my SARB and my kids so far. If I can take it easy on the crystal which shouldn’t be a problem, I’ll get to enjoy what’s under it for some time. Happy Father’s Day to all - we may as well enjoy watching the time as it ticks by.


----------



## ic3burn

Still admiring the polar white dial(at some angle looks like a midsize snowflake to me)
















Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

sbgx335 today


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## mattmartin




----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007

Most times it looks like this:










But get it in the 'right' light and it looks like this:


----------



## stockae92




----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Got to change the battery in my rare sbgx085 today


----------



## brash47

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 15352728


So jealous of that watch! I see a few come up for sale, but they are beat the hell up.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

deleted


----------



## fiskadoro

Felt like I caught a good angle of this one again (SBGP007) what with the gleaming star and dial texture showing. It really does need the right angle/light to come alive as it's relatively flat most of the time, so it's a nice surprise when you catch it.

It's also funny to see the reflection of a digital thermometer in the bezel and my t-shirt with bunnies on it!


----------



## chesterworks

I got my SARB a new friend - the SBGX259. Absolutely thrilled with the size, the clean styling and the accuracy. Bought it from Seiya and it arrived precisely set to local time -- what a nice touch!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## mattmartin

sbgx355 9F diver on an adpt strap


----------



## iddaka




----------



## brash47

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15385407


I feel so happy after looking at this watch.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

New for me..


----------



## Mark355

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15385407


What ref is this?


----------



## iddaka

Mark355 said:


> What ref is this?


It is a 9F SBGX259 with custom paint from Bespoke Hand Painted Watch Dials | The Dial Artist


----------



## govdubspeedgo

swapped straps, brings out the blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Keo3

Just picked up the SBGP007. Works really well will the blue leather strap. Can't stop staring at it.


----------



## ejhc11

Another blue, but they're all so darn nice here..!


----------



## CRW161

Another SBGP007, has become my pick-up-and-go watch


----------



## Watchseeker1995

my Sbgx259 such a simple classic everyday piece!


----------



## Watchseeker1995

The SBGN005. Showing off that sublet dark blue tone under certain angles


----------



## Mark355




----------



## vee1rotate

I am enjoying the pictures you folks are posting. I just bought this pre-owned SBGN011 two days ago. My second GS.


----------



## kdtri1

Have had this guy for 12 months and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Its running dead on. Has not gain or lost a second all year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## jeeeeefff

Cross posting here. 
This SBGN003 is really nice, but I will likely let it go soon. I want more lume and texture on the dial, but the finish is impeccable for the price.


----------



## BeardyBoy

Sorry about the fingers prints over the top of the case, just saw them as I uploaded the photo 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt74




----------



## Jenik

Thermocompensation test


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

Watchseeker1995 said:


> View attachment 15531512
> my Sbgx259 such a simple classic everyday piece!


That is a great looking watch! Very tempting. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## tumbler

Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemingway99

really nice looking watch!


----------



## jeeeeefff

... and here's the black one:


----------



## Giggo

Getting this watch was one the better things about 2020









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarloaf

jeeeeefff said:


> ... and here's the black one:


very nice watch and picture


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Great looking watch and strap! If you dont mind, would you share the strap source with us?


----------



## britabroad

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


 stunning & nice strap, i have his older greying brother the SBGV245....couldn't believe how nice this watch was when I bought it unseen....lucked out and lucked in


----------



## brash47

monsters said:


> Great looking watch and strap! If you dont mind, would you share the strap source with us?


Christopher Ward Hybrid Black 20mm strap. Its rubber on bottom, Cordura top.






Hybrid Rubber Strap | Christopher Ward


Engineered to be waterproof, this bi-material hybrid strap comprised of rubber and Cordura® (will need the reg mark to be added) is the perfect choice if you’re as serious about diving as you are about watches. And because it’s fitted with our revolutionary quick-release system, when you want to...




www.christopherward.com





Brash


----------



## claudioange

just arrived! Sbgp001


----------



## busch12

Wow! Give me that exact configuration with a white dial and I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Made a mistake coming here... now I have to head down to the AD to check out some 9Fs. 😔😣


----------



## CRW161

kritameth said:


> Made a mistake coming here... now I have to head down to the AD to check out some 9Fs. 😔😣


May be an error, but never a mistake, I fell down the same hole. 9F's are a great pick up and go piece


----------



## brash47

kritameth said:


> Made a mistake coming here... now I have to head down to the AD to check out some 9Fs.


Mwahahahahaha!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## berni29

Hi

Wore this for the first time in a long time today. Of course the time was correct.

The date not so much......










Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Beautiful watch!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek




----------



## fiskadoro

Amazing how crappy indoor lighting in a dark corridor can bring out the textured dial of the SBGP007 perfectly! This one still catches me by surprise sometimes.


----------



## naturalfractal

Dufresne said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the watches I'm interested in... any thoughts/advice


----------



## Batchelor22

Here is one of what I hope will be many more posts.


----------



## kdtri1

Batchelor22 said:


> Here is one of what I hope will be many more posts.
> View attachment 15638424











Lovely watch!

I picked up in Japan the sbgv245 as an impulse buy and have zero regrets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

kdtri1 said:


> Lovely watch!
> 
> I picked up in Japan the sbgv245 as an impulse buy and have zero regrets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty, I came close to buying that exact model in past.


----------



## erebus

Batchelor22 said:


> Here is one of what I hope will be many more posts.
> View attachment 15638424


What model is this? Beautiful.


----------



## Batchelor22

erebus said:


> What model is this? Beautiful.


Thanks, it is the SBGP015, 60th Anniversary Sport Model. The ceramic bezel was the clincher for me.


----------



## britabroad

kdtri1 said:


> Lovely watch!
> 
> I picked up in Japan the sbgv245 as an impulse buy and have zero regrets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing watch, and strap...maybe Im biased


----------



## Batchelor22

I must say, I am becoming more and more enamoured with this watch. I have had a lot other non mechanical watches, also have an Apple Watch for workouts. After a few days of not wearing to come back to this sporty/dressy watch and have it with the exact time, no finicking or adjustment needed, is a real pleasure! Will always respect mechanical watches, but this is a great addition!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

Hi fellow GS lovers,
New to the channel here.
I live in Japan and just bought this recently released watch (SBGX343) so wanted to share some pictures.


----------



## deepsea03

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Hi fellow GS lovers,
> New to the channel here.
> I live in Japan and just bought this recently released watch (SBGX343) so wanted to share some pictures.
> View attachment 15654898
> View attachment 15654898


That looks incredible, good to see live shots. What are your impressions? I'm saving up for one of these, or maybe the white dial, I haven't decided, both are awesome. Thank you for posting pictures


----------



## Sherrf




----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

deepsea03 said:


> That looks incredible, good to see live shots. What are your impressions? I'm saving up for one of these, or maybe the white dial, I haven't decided, both are awesome. Thank you for posting pictures


Thanks for your comment deepsea03!
I just shared my views on this watch in another thread (New arrival today - the last SBGX293 available in Japan?) but basically this to me is GS's answer to the Explorer1 with the sporty tool watch vibe it has and it is the perfect size for my 6.5inch wrist.
It wears




























smaller than it's 40mm size would suggest given it's shorter lug to lug distance and wears closer to a 38 or 39mm watch I think.
Here are some additional photos:


----------



## kdtri1

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Thanks for your comment deepsea03!
> I just shared my views on this watch in another thread (New arrival today - the last SBGX293 available in Japan?) but basically this to me is GS's answer to the Explorer1 with the sporty tool watch vibe it has and it is the perfect size for my 6.5inch wrist.
> It wears
> View attachment 15657028
> View attachment 15657029
> View attachment 15657031
> View attachment 15657033
> smaller than it's 40mm size would suggest given it's shorter lug to lug distance and wears closer to a 38 or 39mm watch I think.
> Here are some additional photos:


Great looking watch!

Very reminiscent of my SBGV245.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad

kdtri1 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Very reminiscent of my SBGV245.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that looks great on a nato, i need to try that!

& do you worry about scratches and dents? Its so dam sharp! Love it!


----------



## brash47

Don't worry about the dings. It's a proper sports watch. It adds character 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

britabroad said:


> Hey that looks great on a nato, i need to try that!
> 
> & do you worry about scratches and dents? Its so dam sharp! Love it!


Yea I did at the start but I learned to not worry about it too much anymore because you end up not enjoying the watch for what it is.

Of course I'm not banging it around everywhere though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

kdtri1 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Very reminiscent of my SBGV245.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Yes, it was actually SBGV245 that got me first attracted to the unique angular case shape and as I was looking or an Explorer1 type watch on a bracelet, SBGX343 was the one for me.
Though I must say the shade of grey looks really nice on your 245!


----------



## britabroad

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, it was actually SBGV245 that got me first attracted to the unique angular case shape and as I was looking or an Explorer1 type watch on a bracelet, SBGX343 was the one for me.
> Though I must say the shade of grey looks really nice on your 245!


How does the SBGX343 compare their doesn't seem to be many videos on it?

Particularly interested in how much of it is polished vs brushed and size compared to the SBGV


----------



## kdtri1

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, it was actually SBGV245 that got me first attracted to the unique angular case shape and as I was looking or an Explorer1 type watch on a bracelet, SBGX343 was the one for me.
> Though I must say the shade of grey looks really nice on your 245!


Yea this grey dial is crazy!

It changes to so many different shades of grey under different lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

SBGX115...freshly back from Seiko with a new battery and bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

That 115 is my biggest regret in not buying one. It still haunts me. Beautiful and imo much better than the new quartz GS divers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Still hunting a 115 in good condition....I settle for this for now.






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

busch12 said:


> That 115 is my biggest regret in not buying one. It still haunts me. Beautiful and imo much better than the new quartz GS divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my brother has an SBGX117 
much envy


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089 - just arrived today


----------



## mattmartin




----------



## Silvek

DHPSU said:


> SBGX115...freshly back from Seiko with a new battery and bezel.


@DHPSU Love it! What was wrong with the old bezel that warranted a replacement?

Also, how long did the service take and what was the ballpark cost?


----------



## DHPSU

Silvek said:


> @DHPSU Love it! What was wrong with the old bezel that warranted a replacement?
> 
> Also, how long did the service take and what was the ballpark cost?


It's was about $300 plus $50+ to ship it there. There wasn't much wrong with the bezel, some small marks. I bought it preowned so I wanted the marks to be of my own making.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

DHPSU said:


> It's was about $300 plus $50+ to ship it there. There wasn't much wrong with the bezel, some small marks. I bought it preowned so I wanted the marks to be of my own making.


Makes sense. I didn't realize that you requested that it be replaced. Nice of them to include the old one.

Do you know if any other work was done to service the movement besides replace the battery given that these watches are now approaching 6 years old?

My Wabi-sabi SBGX115 says hi.


----------



## DHPSU

Silvek said:


> Makes sense. I didn't realize that you requested that it be replaced. Nice of them to include the old one.
> 
> Do you know if any other work was done to service the movement besides replace the battery given that these watches are now approaching 6 years old?
> 
> My Wabi-sabi SBGX115 says hi.
> 
> View attachment 15666075


Just a battery change and pressure test. The 115 shouldn't need any real maintenance for quite some time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

Checking the time with my sporty and super accurate SBGX343 while waiting for my burger takeout in Tokyo.


----------



## dafuture

Sherrf said:


> View attachment 15656755


Great pic! What's the exact references on these?


----------



## Sherrf

dafuture said:


> Great pic! What's the exact references on these?


Not sure which you're referring to but these are the ones 
SBGX229
SBGX261
SARB033
SARB035


----------



## Pogo247

SBGV245 showing off it's different tones today on a navy tropic strap.























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture

Sherrf said:


> Not sure which you're referring to but these are the ones
> SBGX229
> SBGX261
> SARB033
> SARB035


Sorry, should've been more clear! I was looking at the first pic of the two SBGXs side by side.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## britabroad

Pogo247 said:


> SBGV245 showing off it's different tones today on a navy tropic strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


nice pics, what strap is that?


----------



## Pogo247

britabroad said:


> nice pics, what strap is that?


It's just an AliExpress one, It's the blue, not the "blue new" (although have got this one on order as well - hopefully its the same colour)









7.69US $ 23% OFF|Silver/gold/black Buckle Rubber Watch Band 20mm 22mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Tropic Strap Men's Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Tried out an MN style strap on this last week.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Juxtaposition of hand painted Nippon vase and Grand Seiko double signed seemed to make sense. As stated in another thread this is a rebuy. My 6th GS and I thought I'd only return to the brand with a Hi-Beat but the 9F called me back when the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## deepsea03

I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


----------



## TgeekB

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


Beautiful.
Which model is it?

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

TgeekB said:


> Beautiful.
> Which model is it?
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Thank you - this is the SBGX341


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


Great looking watch!
Congrats!!
Loving my recent acquisition, the black dialed brother SBGX343


----------



## deepsea03

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Great looking watch!
> Congrats!!
> Loving my recent acquisition, the black dialed brother SBGX343
> View attachment 15688414


The Black is awesome! Man, yours looks great! I choose white only because my watch box is mostly black already.


----------



## ispeshaled

My next watch will either be the SBGX 341 (white) or 343 (black)....just can't decide on which one!


----------



## tacit

The 341 and 343 are awesome pieces! The red / black inner chapter ring is such a great color accent on the 341!



deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is





Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Great looking watch!
> Congrats!!
> Loving my recent acquisition, the black dialed brother SBGX343
> View attachment 15688414


----------



## monsters

The 341/343s look amazing! How are the bracelets on these? 

I read that GS recently stepped up their bracelet game on some of their LE models with the new movement/escapement, but have not read about the improvements tricking down the line yet.


----------



## O .

tacit said:


> The 341 and 343 are awesome pieces! The red / black inner chapter ring is such a great color accent on the 341!


Agreed! Yet another case of GS stock photos completely underwhelming a new release. The pics here for both are great.

I was under the impression that the 341 had orange accents. @deepsea03, what's the verdict?


----------



## deepsea03

O . said:


> Agreed! Yet another case of GS stock photos completely underwhelming a new release. The pics here for both are great.
> 
> I was under the impression that the 341 had orange accents. @deepsea03, what's the verdict?


with my old-ish eyes, the second hand is Red, the text on the bottom of the dial is more crimson and the chapter ring sections are more red/orange with slightly more orange than red but definitely a combination of the two.


----------



## ispeshaled

Also, do yall have any pics of these watches on straps? @deepsea03 @Tokyowatchlovingfan


----------



## deepsea03

ispeshaled said:


> Also, do yall have any pics of these watches on straps? @deepsea03 @Tokyowatchlovingfan


Not yet, I do have a few straps I want to try and will get them soon.....the bracelet is actually pretty good but yeah, I'd like to see a few straps on this myself.


----------



## chris838

vee1rotate said:


> I am enjoying the pictures you folks are posting. I just bought this pre-owned SBGN011 two days ago. My second GS.
> View attachment 15548885


i'm so in love with this one.. that will be probably one of my next purchases... so if somebody has one spare


----------



## Heljestrand

I'll obsess over this one for awhile.


----------



## stgz49

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


Hi! Do you think it can be a daily beater watch? Or it might get scratched easily?


----------



## kdtri1

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


Very nice!

If I didn't already have an SBGV245 I probably would have got this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

Is the white dial a “pearl” white or a “silvery” white? Pearl white would be like white paint on a white car. Silvery white would look like a whitish anodized metal; like a silver sunburst dial but without the sunburst grain.


----------



## deepsea03

kdtri1 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> If I didn't already have an SBGV245 I probably would have got this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The 245 is fantastic!


----------



## deepsea03

mattmartin said:


> Is the white dial a "pearl" white or a "silvery" white? Pearl white would be like white paint on a white car. Silvery white would look like a whitish anodized metal; like a silver sunburst dial but without the sunburst grain.


II'd say more pearl than silvery but mostly a flat white....a bright flat white if that makes sense. Even with a white dial, Grand Seiko makes it hard to describe without seeing it.


----------



## deepsea03

stgz49 said:


> Hi! Do you think it can be a daily beater watch? Or it might get scratched easily?


for me, those two kinda go together more than being opposites. If it's meant to be a beater then it's expected to collect a few bumps and bruises along the way.

That being said, the case design is angular with a blend of brushed and polished flat areas and sharp lines and not the usual GS flowing compound curves. Also being marketed as a "tough sport" watch means GS wants thuan to be a daily watch that even though it gets bumps and scratches can withstand being a daily wearer/bearer and still provide years, even decades, of enjoyment.

Short answer to is a daily beater or will it get scratched easily: Yes!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## phubbard

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


The Citizen O100 would beg to differ.  Though your watch is one I'd like to get someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

deepsea03 said:


> The Black is awesome! Man, yours looks great! I choose white only because my watch box is mostly black already.


Thanks deepsea03!
The SBGX341 looks great in the video you posted under the sun, a lot more vibrant than when I saw it at the store 😄
I have a feeling the SBGX341/343 series will become quite popular in the future with their clean, symmetrical dial layout with no date, their bold indices and thick hands as well as the nice color accents.
Add the angular unique case shape with the mix of brushed and polished surfaces and you have yourself and very attractive tool watch in my opinion.


----------



## metal




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX342 has pretty cool 2 color lume (and decent strength / longevity, too)


----------



## SpringDriven

My new to me SBGV243, I have been wearing it non-stop. Hard to get a good photo indoors.

Thanks to Tokyowatchlovingfan, I was able to make a good decision on 243 vs 343. It was not an easy choice.









P.S. I have owned the watch long enough that I believe that I have come to understand why the yellow accents vs some other color. The hint is that the dial is not truly black. Like the 245, this is a dial that is very subtle with it's true color. I believe that the dial is actually a vertical line finish brass base metal, with a semi transparent dark coating applied similar to the use of urushi lacquer. Hence the yellow.

My reasons for coming to this conclusion is that the vertical line finish of the dial would be visble from all angles of light if the dial were only one color. However, at certain angles of light the vertical line finish will disappear and be replaced with a slightly spotted surface very similar to what a coating would look like. This is why the dial is brown in some photos, the underlying brass showing through the dark coating.

I will have to take some detailed macro photos of the dial to demonstrate what I see. For example in this photo the vertical line finish is not visible on the dial, but you can see what looks like a non smooth surface.

That is part of the enjoyment of owning a GS. Getting into the details.

I should write a review...


----------



## brash47

SpringDriven said:


> My new to me SBGV243, I have been wearing it non-stop. Hard to get a good photo indoors.
> 
> Thanks to Tokyowatchlovingfan, I was able to make a good decision on 243 vs 343. It was not an easy choice.
> View attachment 15692832


Amazing watch, mine will never leave my collection. Grand Seiko Boutique in LA is getting bracelet info(cost, time frame, etc..) for me for mine. I'll update you as soon as I get it. I've seen going through them is much cheaper than the Seiya Japan route ($800).

The watch is a strap monster. Mine currently resides on a Christopher Ward Hybrid (cordura/rubber) strap. Barton just released a similar Cordura/rubber strap. I'm probably gonna grab one of those. The mix of the 2 material keeps that same GS oem strap look, but gives you the waterproof rubber instead of leather for the back.

I think that is more inline with the "sports" aspect of the watch. It is truly a GADA watch.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## WyoBALL

Just got my first Grand Seiko (SBGX261) in the mail today!!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

SpringDriven said:


> My new to me SBGV243, I have been wearing it non-stop. Hard to get a good photo indoors.
> 
> Thanks to Tokyowatchlovingfan, I was able to make a good decision on 243 vs 343. It was not an easy choice.
> View attachment 15692832
> 
> 
> P.S. I have owned the watch long enough that I believe that I have come to understand why the yellow accents vs some other color. The hint is that the dial is not truly black. Like the 245, this is a dial that is very subtle with it's true color. I believe that the dial is actually a vertical line finish brass base metal, with a semi transparent dark coating applied similar to the use of urushi lacquer. Hence the yellow.
> 
> My reasons for coming to this conclusion is that the vertical line finish of the dial would be visble from all angles of light if the dial were only one color. However, at certain angles of light the vertical line finish will disappear and be replaced with a slightly spotted surface very similar to what a coating would look like. This is why the dial is brown in some photos, the underlying brass showing through the dark coating.
> 
> I will have to take some detailed macro photos of the dial to demonstrate what I see. For example in this photo the vertical line finish is not visible on the dial, but you can see what looks like a non smooth surface.
> 
> That is part of the enjoyment of owning a GS. Getting into the details.
> 
> I should write a review...


Congrats on your purchase SpringDriven!
The watch looks awesome and am glad to hear that I was able to help you make the right decision for you ?

Very interesting analysis about the dial of SBGV243.
Looking forward to seeing your full review!
Here's a shot of its brother SBGX343 out in the wild!


----------



## Lugan

Nice! What size is your wrist? That 37mm case seems to fill it up, or maybe it wears big?



WyoBALL said:


> Just got my first Grand Seiko (SBGX261) in the mail today!!
> View attachment 15693163


----------



## DHPSU

Haven't been wearing watches very much since COVID, missing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

DHPSU said:


> Haven't been wearing watches very much since COVID, missing them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop teasing me with the watch I can't ever find!!!!

I have the black and want that as it's counterpart.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

brash47 said:


> Stop teasing me with the watch I can't ever find!!!!
> 
> I have the black and want that as it's counterpart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

deepsea03 said:


> I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


I'm trying this very model at the GS Sydney boutique tomorrow.


----------



## brash47

That's on the upcoming short list. I love my 243, and I wanted the limited white dial sbgn gmt....couldn't get that....trying to find a sbgx115 to go with my 117....can't find one.....I WANT A WHITE DIAL GS QUARTZ!!!!!!!

and now I can have one 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

So in love with these two.....


----------



## brash47

Geology Rocks said:


> So in love with these two.....
> View attachment 15697296
> View attachment 15697297


I was close to grabbing the 001 the other day but someone paid the guy before I did. It was a feeding frenzy on that one. Someday

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## Heljestrand

Day off today


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

That's my boy


----------



## phubbard

Love the size of the 9F case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WyoBALL

Lugan said:


> Nice! What size is your wrist? That 37mm case seems to fill it up, or maybe it wears big?


My wrist is about 6.5". This watch is small, but photographs larger on the wrist.


----------



## stgz49

Has anyone bought from Seiya recently? How much customs fee can I expect?


----------



## whb42187

Champagne flavor 9f on the sbgx263

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Serious honeymooning. So much wrist presence, so little concern for banging it around.


----------



## brash47

Heljestrand said:


> Serious honeymooning. So much wrist presence, so little concern for banging it around.
> View attachment 15702106


How long you had it?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

brash47 said:


> How long you had it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It is fairly new, but it's my second time with this model having owned it back in 2018. A practical luxury beater.


----------



## brash47

Yep, got mine 2018. Love it. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## claudioange




----------



## deepsea03

This SBGX341 case is as sharp as a knife


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## bibbibart

One more.


----------



## DHPSU

bibbibart said:


>


Nice watch, but not a 9F I presume? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

DHPSU said:


> Nice watch, but not a 9F I presume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGE263 US ltd edition


----------



## Galaga

Galaga said:


> I'm trying this very model at the GS Sydney boutique tomorrow.


Ended up trying it on today. It's an absolutely stunning piece. That dial is the whitest I've ever seen. I think I'll eventually be acquiring it.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## deepsea03

Leave it to GS to make a white dial that so much than just a white dial.


----------



## soufiane

britabroad said:


> Amazing watch, and strap...maybe Im biased


Absolutely stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

kdtri1 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Very reminiscent of my SBGV245.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's becoming my favorite GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

9F is great entry to GS , and preowned 9F is certainly a bargain as GS drives the brand upward. I'm smitten with the second time around with this diver.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dj-76

deepsea03 said:


>


Did you order from Japan? If so what kind of shipping costs and other fees am I to expect? Thanks in advance👍


----------



## Heljestrand

Most of February so far


----------



## deepsea03

dj-76 said:


> Did you order from Japan? If so what kind of shipping costs and other fees am I to expect? Thanks in advance👍


Yes, from Seiya/Japan. Import fees are based on what state you live in as I understand (there is a table on google) I'm GA and paid 6% 🇺🇲🇯🇵


----------



## WyoBALL

dj-76 said:


> Did you order from Japan? If so what kind of shipping costs and other fees am I to expect? Thanks in advance👍


Hey dj-76 I saw this watch on the GS9 Club Website. It looks like you can purchase directly from Seiko. Not sure if import fees apply or not....


----------



## stgz49

New owner of a SBGN009 here. Any place to buy 19mm straps? I found Barton. But looking for other recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## deepsea03

Pretty sure the Ark of the Covenant is in Ikea somewhere


----------



## imaCoolRobot

stgz49 said:


> New owner of a SBGN009 here. Any place to buy 19mm straps? I found Barton. But looking for other recommendations. Thanks.


I started a thread in f2 about using 18 or 20 mm straps

Everyone got mad and recommended a whole lot of 19mm sellers


----------



## SpringDriven

Got a good dial shot in the sun. I very much enjoy these Crown & Buckle chevron straps! I have three currently with two more on the way. I had my wedding watch, the first Seiko Spring Drive on yesterday for my anniversary, otherwise I have been wearing this non-stop since I received it. Very comfortable and enjoyable, basically 24/7.


----------



## brash47

SpringDriven said:


> Got a good dial shot in the sun. I very much enjoy these Crown & Buckle chevron straps! I have three currently with two more on the way. I had my wedding watch, the first Seiko Spring Drive on yesterday for my anniversary, otherwise I have been wearing this non-stop since I received it. Very comfortable and enjoyable, basically 24/7.
> View attachment 15722925


It's a great watch and a pretty good strap monster! I find it to be that watch I can use for pretty much anything.

I was looking at getting an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra. When I went to try it on, I had my 243 on. It beat out the AQ for me on looks and perfect sizing.

Obviously movement wise, no comparison and even anti-magnetic wise as well.

I recently did pick up my grail watch....I finally bit and got a Seamaster 300m (current version).

To round things out, it's going to be the SBGN003 and then the SBGX341.

I'm in the middle of starting my fire sale on most other watches I own....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Pretty good lume on the SBGX341


----------



## Galaga

I have many black divers and am seriously considering swapping my Marinemaster SBDX017 for this white dial masterpiece. (SBGX341) 

Would you guys do it ?


----------



## brash47

Depends on what the other black dial diver is......

200m water resistant, screw down crown, no dive bezel, zaratsu finish, perfect size for any wrist, thin, unique dial. Yep get one, but be real sure on which diver is the keeper...

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## kungfool

First 9f came in the mail today. SBGX036.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

nice sunrise


----------



## Zamboni1234

can somebody please tell me what this is before i cry?
the model number?
bb7b5445af3bef3ee736eb4ac7b846eb.jpg (1125×750) (tapatalk-cdn.com)


----------



## Zamboni1234

thanks


----------



## Heljestrand

The watch I've worn the most in the month of February


----------



## brash47

I love my 117 as well and it's going back into rotation....as soon as I get through my Seamaster and BB58 honeymoon phase.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Ok damnit I got the urge for new pics!!!! And this is what keeps me from buying that Sub. People talk about the clean dial, the beautiful polish on the hands and how its so easy to read....the SBGX117 is at a different level of craftsmanship.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven

A shot showing how this dial transitions. I am calling it the urushi dial.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## deepsea03

One is a HAQ, the other not so much, however both are awesome


----------



## dj-76

Arrived today. Super stoked!


----------



## brash47

Can go wrong with that one!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

Deleted.


----------



## Muttley2

deepsea03 said:


> One is a HAQ, the other not so much, however both are awesome


That SBGX341 looks amazing, looking to add this to complement my explorer. How good is the legibility in bright sun


----------



## LCrow




----------



## deepsea03

Muttley2 said:


> That SBGX341 looks amazing, looking to add this to complement my explorer. How good is the legibility in bright sun


It is excellent, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

My SBGX343 looking crisp even on a cloudy Sunday here in Tokyo.


----------



## Dean Learner

Third day of ownership and can't take my eyes of it.


----------



## darklight111

View attachment 15751403


----------



## claudioange




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## whb42187

Hour and minute hands squeezing the date window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> My SBGX343 looking crisp even on a cloudy Sunday here in Tokyo.
> View attachment 15751129


Soooooo goooood


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## phubbard

I quite like the bright color accents.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Fantasio

Does this really have 9F quartz movement? 🤔



Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15758913


----------



## SpringDriven

Fantasio said:


> Does this really have 9F quartz movement? 🤔


It says 9F61 on the dial, to the left of six.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Pogo247

SBGV245 on a grey Hadley Roma cordura.

These 9F movements are crazy, set mine exactly to an atomic clock 5 months ago and just checked it again, it hasn't lost or gained a single second in that time









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Pogo247 said:


> SBGV245 on a grey Hadley Roma cordura.
> 
> These 9F movements are crazy, set mine exactly to an atomic clock 5 months ago and just checked it again, it hasn't lost or gained a single second in that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I love Hadley's Cordura straps. Beautiful watch too!


----------



## Cedyan

Fantasio said:


> Does this really have 9F quartz movement? 🤔


Yes, it is the SBGX319, a 9F quartz model.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Fantasio

Thanks, I wasn't aware of this discontinued model. Seems to be hard to find.



SpringDriven said:


> It says 9F61 on the dial, to the left of six.





Cedyan said:


> SBGX319


----------



## Cedyan

It is not discontinued to my knowledge, just a JDM model.


----------



## Fantasio

Ah, didn't find it from current lineup on GS global site.



Cedyan said:


> It is not discontinued to my knowledge, just a JDM model.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mathu




----------



## krajos

Hi guys, new here, absolutely love my sbgx117, but cannot take my eyes from sbgx341 (orange black milgauss) orsbgx337( the blue diver). Ok which one Please? 😉 ok i have one diver already, but you know why not have 2.... btw so sad i could not get sbgx115 white dial😢. No I could not have both:-(


----------



## krajos

Hi guys, new here, absolutely love my sbgx117, but cannot take my eyes from sbgx341 (orange black milgauss) orsbgx337( the blue diver). Ok which one? 😉 ok i have one diver already, but you know.... btw so sad i could not get sbgx115 white dial😢


----------



## krajos




----------



## mathu




----------



## stockae92




----------



## iddaka

SBGX259 + custom dial paint


----------



## deepsea03

if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


----------



## John Price

deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


Makes me think of those ships in a bottle models. Would be interesting to see a Grand Seiko watch maker try to assemble one in a bottle!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mattmartin




----------



## O .

iddaka said:


> SBGX259 + custom dial paint
> View attachment 15771324


I never tire of seeing that dial. I think this is probably the perfect watch to have the dial artist do his work on.


----------



## iddaka

O . said:


> I never tire of seeing that dial. I think this is probably the perfect watch to have the dial artist do his work on.


I believe it was Chris' first GS dial paint. But I agree, the plain white canvas was perfect for him. I love what he did on it.
It is getting to a couple of years, maybe I should look at my next one to have him do his magic again


----------



## SpringDriven

deepsea03 said:


>


I see your macro shot.


----------



## ryanb741

iddaka said:


> SBGX259 + custom dial paint
> View attachment 15771324


Nice! That's the Dial Artist. I just got a Gshock painted by him. Pic below as well as a pic of my SBGP015 to remain on track with this thread!
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner

Enjoying some live music, gin and the 9F.


----------



## deepsea03

Victory!


----------



## Darth Tater

Not a current photo, but this guy is has been my go-to while WFH. The light weight and bracelet make it an easy wear.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX293 - Have to say I'm not a fan of this case style on a strap  Looks much nicer on the bracelet IMHO.


----------



## dnslater




----------



## SpringDriven

Imagestreet said:


> SBGX293 - Have to say I'm not a fan of this case style on a strap  Looks much nicer on the bracelet IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 15797021
> 
> 
> View attachment 15797019


I got to say that is awesome on a strap!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

sbgx067


----------



## Jason Bourne

Anyone have a list of GS quartz watches with the 44GS case? Thank you!


----------



## ExpatTr

deepsea03 said:


>


Can I ask what size your wrists are? I've been on the fence about either the white or black dial versions of this for a while, but I have 8" wrists and don't want a watch that isn't proportional.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Lugan

One thing that I am realizing I like a lot about this SBGX341 is the thickness of the bezel. I already know that I don't like watches with thin bezels (e.g. most Nomos). I also don't like most dive watches for the opposite reason. This bezel thickness in context with the rest of the watch proportions seems spot-on for my taste.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## Tickythebull

SBGN005









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven

Sup.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089


----------



## britabroad

proud owner of a SBGV245. Shocked at the quality, outstanding


----------



## kdtri1

britabroad said:


> View attachment 15845751
> proud owner of a SBGV245. Shocked at the quality, outstanding


Welcome to the club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiLMan

Taken yesterday.


----------



## Heljestrand

Haven't given up on this one yet. Getting a few hours wrist time with it today. On rubber which makes it more wearable and comfortable in my opinion. The bracelet is a beast.


----------



## Gerry.GEG




----------



## dj-76




----------



## Dean Learner

.


----------



## carloscastro7

Joined the GS club today!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Deck dive.


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan




----------



## Pogo247

Brought a curved rubber strap for another watch and thought I'd try it on my SBGV245 whilst I was messing around.

Not a 100% perfect fit but suprised I managed to get it to fit OK (although needed curved springbars)









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Only thing that bugs me is the reflection of the indices at times (shown in second photo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

SBGX343 on a strap. This is definitely my favorite GS case:


----------



## darklight111




----------



## sd7r83

Snyde said:


> Only thing that bugs me is the reflection of the indices at times (shown in second photo)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't end up keeping this model but that was actually one of my favorite things about it! The indices are always catching light.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Here is mine.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy616

It was time for a battery change this week.



















Yes I know I had the watch the wrong way in the case holder. My bad!


----------



## Snyde

Andy616 said:


> It was time for a battery change this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I had the watch the wrong way in the case holder. My bad!


Do you order a new gasket online or just keep using the same one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy616

Snyde said:


> Do you order a new gasket online or just keep using the same one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was the first battery change, so I just made sure everything was clean and re-used the original. It looked to be in perfect condition. I'll probably change it next time.


----------



## brash47

I'm about to do a second battery change on a 2.5 year old SBGX117, I bought it from a chap who had bought it in October 2018 New Old Stock from an Grand Seiko boutique. I changed it a couple months after I bought it....so around 2 years battery life so far. I'll see how the gasket looks this time. 3 years...should probably be ok, but you never know. 


Andy616 said:


> This was the first battery change, so I just made sure everything was clean and re-used the original. It looked to be in perfect condition. I'll probably change it next time.


----------



## brash47

Getting this the minutes AD can get one......good gosh









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

brash47 said:


> Getting this the minutes AD can get one......good gosh


Beautiful, but not sure if it's $5450 beautiful.


----------



## DHPSU

O . said:


> Beautiful, but not sure if it's $5450 beautiful.


Probably can get a discount on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Yea they finally posted it on GS website, sorry. Already have a SBGE255 on deposit. For the cost difference this ain't worth it. I retract my statement.

Adding 1.5mm to a near perfect HAQ GMT and then doubling actual otd price, hard pass now. I thought it would be priced near the current SBGN series. 

I'm more inclined to grab a Christopher Ward C63 Sealander GMT over these latest models. 39mm, auto movement, 11.85mm tall, display back, adjustable bracelet clasp....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

SBGN003






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

No signature


----------



## O .

thejames1 said:


> SBGN003
> View attachment 15874544
> View attachment 15874545
> View attachment 15874546
> View attachment 15874547
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Love this color scheme, the framed date window at 3, the great dimensions, and what now appears to be a bargain MSRP compared to the new quartz GMT models. Sure, this would be great with a ceramic bezel, but that brushed stainless is none too shabby! Nice strap!


----------



## thejames1

O . said:


> Love this color scheme, the framed date window at 3, the great dimensions, and what now appears to be a bargain MSRP compared to the new quartz GMT models. Sure, this would be great with a ceramic bezel, but that brushed stainless is none too shabby! Nice strap!


Yeah, I was surprised to see the price jump on those new 9F GMT watches. Sure the dial looks nice, but that's quite a jump

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## deepsea03

"It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Dean Learner

deepsea03 said:


> "It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


This could turn into a whole thread of its own...


----------



## iimm

My 9F GMT. Really enjoying the case size.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dean Learner

Constantly amazed something so clean and simple is so visually engaging.


----------



## kdtri1

Haven't worn this is a few weeks. Always a joy to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117 on Seiko Z22 strap


----------



## TuckandRoll

Just arrived


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Avidrider

Love the sbgx341 thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## jpisare




----------



## Shogun007

New arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

deepsea03 said:


> SBGX341


GS should hire you as their photographer. All of your shots are excellent, while the images on the GS website are awful - underselling what these watches look like in person.


----------



## deepsea03

Lugan said:


> GS should hire you as their photographer. All of your shots are excellent, while the images on the GS website are awful - underselling what these watches look like in person.


Thank you


----------



## SpringDriven

Another day, another SBGV243 photo opportunity.


----------



## Lugan

Fraternal triplets...


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Tpp3975

Before I buy one, if anyone wants to sell their sbgx 341 hit me up with a pm.


----------



## tumbler




----------



## Mark355




----------



## gaizka




----------



## darklight111




----------



## hogwldfltr

White dial. Cheers!!!


----------



## deepsea03

Monday, Coffee and Grand Seiko, have a great week


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007 60th Anniversary LE. Has gained approximately 2 seconds in a year of ownership.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## brash47

After consulting with Yoloki and his confirmation that the part number for his SBGV bracelet matched up, I went through Grand Seiko Service in New Jersey. I was able to order this bracelet. The process was easy as pie and they had it in my box in 3 days. Not bad.

Finally, the SBGV on bracelet!!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Roko's Basilisk

I've had my first Grand Seiko with the 9F, the SBGX343, for a couple of weeks now, and man, I am smitten with this watch. It honestly took me a while to get over my bias against quartz and pull the trigger, but I'm so glad I did. Absolutely loving the angular case, the overall quality, and the insane accuracy.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bam49




----------



## Niko




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## lvt

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shoes


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15972595


Wowzer! That is a sharp watch. I am a sucker for polar dials and love that 4 o'clock stem. It makes any watch so much trimmer and sleek.


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT


----------



## neatokino

Doesn't get a lot of wrist time, but every time I wear it I think I would be happy if it were my only watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow

I cannot imagine ever letting this one go.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## brash47

LCrow said:


> View attachment 16019138
> 
> I cannot imagine ever letting this one go.


But if you do.....keep me in mind!!!

I love that watch.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Need a car wash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka




----------



## gaizka

deepsea03 said:


>


If I ever sell my 003 gmt this is the one to replace it. Perfection!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## aero1977

mine says hi.....


----------



## Badger18

JimmyBoots said:


> Need a car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap Jimmy looks great.


----------



## Niko




----------



## JimmyBoots

Badger18 said:


> What strap Jimmy looks great.


It's a Delugs strap in Babele leather. It's very soft and comfortable.

My GMT is all set for a upcoming trip. Put in on a old ratty Maratac nato to make it look "less" attractive. Don't think it's working.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonbhaa

without a doubt one of the best looking watches, aesthetically


----------



## gaizka

JimmyBoots said:


> It's a Delugs strap in Babele leather. It's very soft and comfortable.
> 
> My GMT is all set for a upcoming trip. Put in on a old ratty Maratac nato to make it look "less" attractive. Don't think it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Solid GADA watch.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## JimmyBoots

Somewhere in Central America.

No one took a second look at my watch except for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven

Thought I would try a Milanese bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## One-Seventy

SpringDriven said:


> Thought I would try a Milanese bracelet. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16044910


My, that dial...!

The lugs are very chunky, and need a thick strap. Whilst I like the idea of a nontapering metal strap on this one, I think the thicker loops of a shark-mesh would suit it better than a Milanese. But again, that dial...


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Poorman

My first GS:


----------



## shyich03

finally able to put these straps on, thanks to some curved spring bars. Olive+champaign = perfect combo


----------



## brash47

Poorman said:


> My first GS:
> 
> View attachment 16048269


Not your last!!!!

The journey begins.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki

Just landed, brand new 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx

hefty SBGX115


----------



## kdtri1

Some 9F goodness on a Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

andybcrx said:


> hefty SBGX115
> 
> View attachment 16051385


Best quartz ever!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

SBGV019


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

9F and 4J


----------



## LCrow

Poorman said:


> My first GS:
> 
> View attachment 16048269


What model is this one. I've seen it before but get bamboozled by all the Seiko numbers. I'm assuming it's the successor to my SBGX293. 
It's a beauty, BTW. Great choice


----------



## LCrow

While I'm here...


----------



## sernsin

Gazdaki said:


> Just landed, brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


mind to ask how much u paid for it?


----------



## JanW

My SBGT009 in Tungsten Carbide. Always makes me smile whenever I see it 😁


----------



## Gazdaki

sernsin said:


> mind to ask how much u paid for it?


3.000 euros

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fandango22




----------



## brash47

I just ordered a new 9f watch....probably take about a week to get here......oooo the anticipation...and no not gonna say what it is yet!!!!! Lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## efj3

The SBGN003 just landed on Saturday!


----------



## liwang22

SBGV011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

SBGX in STX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

Blue Watch Monday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jascolli

websturr said:


> Blue Watch Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Can you share where you got that blue strap with red stitch? I love it. Thx


----------



## websturr

jascolli said:


> Can you share where you got that blue strap with red stitch? I love it. Thx


They are based out of Montreal:






Instagram







instagram.com





Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jascolli

websturr said:


> They are based out of Montreal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## SuperDadHK

SBGP015


----------



## brash47

brash47 said:


> I just ordered a new 9f watch....probably take about a week to get here......oooo the anticipation...and no not gonna say what it is yet!!!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


So, after being held hostage in FEDEX Customs for a week, here she is. The SBGX339 Limited!!!!!!

Very good protective packaging from the shipper. And when I opened the box, it was what I hoped, it looks stunning. As with my SBGX117, sizing the bracelet was a piece of cake.

It has great wrist presence and sits really well on the wrist. The yellow chapter ring gives a gold color to the indices, pretty cool.

I'll post some good sunlight pics tomorrow.






















































































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

That’s sexy!!


----------



## DHPSU

Awesome watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jascolli

Gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## jascolli

Delete


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## brash47

Sunlight... wow!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 16101241
> View attachment 16101244
> exceelnt
> View attachment 16101246
> View attachment 16101248


Excellent photos; beautiful light play and focus


----------



## gaizka




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow

brash47 said:


>


Great pic


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Jason Bourne

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 16101241
> View attachment 16101244
> View attachment 16101246
> View attachment 16101248


What model is this?


----------



## Cedyan

Jason Bourne said:


> What model is this?


The wonderfull SBGX319!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Thank you! The SBGV011 is something I just encountered and would really like, but a bit expensive and hard to find. The finish and case shape.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bevmo

My yin and yang depending on the day: SGBN019 & SBGX341


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

Got this a week ago:


















It does have some wrist presence.


----------



## brash47

ColinW said:


> Got this a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 16302753
> 
> View attachment 16302754
> 
> 
> It does have some wrist presence.


The SBGX diver series. A very underappreciated diver compared to others in this price range.....and I like it that way...


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

I too just got my sbgx341 a couple days ago. Been trying straps on it until I find a winner.


----------



## Cward85

Love this SBGN023 but it's with GS on warranty issue - can you see what it is? Kind of annoying as it is taking way too long to get it resolved.


----------



## ColinW

Cward85 said:


> Love this SBGN023 but it's with GS on warranty issue - can you see what it is? Kind of annoying as it is taking way too long to get it resolved.
> View attachment 16310599


Minute hand is between the markers?


----------



## Tpp3975

Cward85 said:


> Love this SBGN023 but it's with GS on warranty issue - can you see what it is? Kind of annoying as it is taking way too long to get it resolved.
> View attachment 16310599


Gmt hand off?


----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## One-Seventy

Cward85 said:


> Love this SBGN023 but it's with GS on warranty issue - can you see what it is? Kind of annoying as it is taking way too long to get it resolved.
> View attachment 16310599


GMT hand looks ok, although in that model it's a fair way off the dial so that it can clear the deep hour markers, and parallax can easily make it look like it's reading somewhere it isn't. Only way to tell for sure is to take a photo absolutely from above; it's the same with the bezel alignment, which also looks fine from here.

My vote is the date wheel - a bit "high" in the window.


----------



## ColinW

We are a picky lot aren't we?


----------



## Xaltotun

ColinW said:


> We are a picky lot aren't we?


🤜🌟🤛 you are absolutely right we are a very picky lot... But at the same time with the prices that we pay, we are in our right expecting high quality and attention to details, eh?  😅


----------



## One-Seventy

Xaltotun said:


> 🤜🌟🤛 you are absolutely right we are a very picky lot... But at the same time with the prices that we pay, we are in our right expecting high quality and attention to details, eh?  😅


I'll say . Although if I wasn't told there was anything to go looking for on that Eagle-esque GMT LE, I'm not sure I'd have ever spotted it. Still not sure exactly what's wrong with it!


----------



## JNW1

Incompass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ColinW said:


> Got this a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 16302753
> 
> View attachment 16302754
> 
> 
> It does have some wrist presence.





brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


For those with these lovely divers how do they wear? I'm a big guy, but my biggest watch is 185 grams and I worry a bit about wearing one of these GS divers all day. Do they do okay on a NATO or MN strap?
Thanks.


----------



## brash47

If you ever have worn any regular ole Seiko diver....Turtle, Samurai, etc....it's about the same. It's not heavy. Having the ratchet clasp is awesome. Adjustments are made on the fly without taking the watch off. 

Both watches shown wear smaller than their measurements would leave you to believe. I have the black dial version of the white one pictured so I've got experience with both models. 

My spring drive SLGA001 is much larger and still sits well on the wrist. 

If you can find the SBGX115 OR 117, I feel it's a more refined looking watch compared to the 335, 337, 339. 

My 117 is what keeps me from looking at subs. It's such a simple and beautiful black dial stainless. 










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

And yes either would do well on any strap you put them on

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## xinxin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JNW1

Brash,
Thanks for the response. I really want a quality HAQ diver and Grand Seiko is the only game in town. Its frustrating that I can't try one on first. If things work as expected for me next year I'll get one. Definitely getting a black dial.


----------



## brash47

The current batch of SBGX divers is going to fit close to the Samurai. It also has a similar case shape, so that should be a good gauge of how it will wear. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jimmer42

Brand new today - sbgp013

It's a lovely watch but I'm not sure I'm used to it yet. I've only worn dive watches previously so this is an entirely new direction for me.

Due to all the talk about excellent fit and finish of GS, I was expecting to be wowed. However , I wasn't as blown away as I expected to be but maybe this was because I was expecting it to be as good if not better than my smp but it isn't. It may be more that I have not appreciated how good the smp is rather than any fault with the GS....and the smp is considerably more expensive, so I might have been overdoing my expectations.

I haven't quite got the fit right yet so I might also be influenced by the bracelet being a little loose and rattling around on my wrist. I will try to take out a full link and add a 2/3 link tomorrow. I think getting a good fit will make a big difference

I do think I'm going to warm up to it though once I've got used to it and we get some sunshine so I can appreciate what I hear is a lovely dial.









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111

Good catch ! I think you shouldn't compare those watch but consider the GS as a complementary -dressed up- watch in your collection.


----------



## jimmer42

I think you're right. It is a different watch altogether. It's much thinner, lighter and dressier.

Another picture under kitchen lights to try to bring out the blue dial more









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Watch_Dude_410

Hello quartz friends! I picked up this beauty yesterday. SBGX261. It’s a fine watch.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## jimmer42

jimmer42 said:


> Brand new today - sbgp013
> 
> It's a lovely watch but I'm not sure I'm used to it yet. I've only worn dive watches previously so this is an entirely new direction for me.
> 
> Due to all the talk about excellent fit and finish of GS, I was expecting to be wowed. However , I wasn't as blown away as I expected to be but maybe this was because I was expecting it to be as good if not better than my smp but it isn't. It may be more that I have not appreciated how good the smp is rather than any fault with the GS....and the smp is considerably more expensive, so I might have been overdoing my expectations.
> 
> I haven't quite got the fit right yet so I might also be influenced by the bracelet being a little loose and rattling around on my wrist. I will try to take out a full link and add a 2/3 link tomorrow. I think getting a good fit will make a big difference
> 
> I do think I'm going to warm up to it though once I've got used to it and we get some sunshine so I can appreciate what I hear is a lovely dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


I finally got the fit correct by removing the 2 half links (each are about 2/3 of a link) and adding a single link. Once I got the fit right it made a big difference. The fit is now spot on. 
The dial is amazing, it really changes colour under better light or sunshine and is a beautiful blue. The contrast between the brushed surfaces, which is the majority of the bracelet and upper part of the case and the highly polished bezel and sides of the case, is amazing.
The handset and indices on the dial is where the watch really sparkles (pun intended) though and in this regard I've not seen better elsewhere.
This watch has not been off the wrist since I bought it, except the three attempts to get the bracelet fit correct, so I am officially a GS convert.

Every rambling post needs a picture.. 
















Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

An old 9F83 model called the SBGT015. This watch not only has the cool Kanji day wheel but all the minute markers are polished metal and a screw down crown.











My short owned SBGX261


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

”Twin Quartz”. SBGX331 and SBGN005


----------



## Fantasio

Awesome duo! 



keerola said:


> View attachment 16348183
> 
> ”Twin Quartz”. SBGX331 and SBGN005


----------



## brash47

keerola said:


> View attachment 16348183
> 
> ”Twin Quartz”. SBGX331 and SBGN005


You posted it, you better be wearing it like that all day!!!

Nice duo!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLCF

SBGX295...


----------



## Loevhagen

Quartz? It must be a droid...


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGN005 and morning coffee.


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGN005, tenderlion and gratin dauphiois.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Hadn't worn this in a little while.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

"But...it's just a quartz watch...". Okiedokie.


----------



## Loevhagen

3600 BPH is cool.


----------



## Cop_Out

My first 9F. I'm impressed with the watch.


----------



## Fantasio

Isn't it actually 7200 bph? 



Loevhagen said:


> 3600 BPH is cool.


----------



## Loevhagen

Fantasio said:


> Isn't it actually 7200 bph?


Indeed.


----------



## Loevhagen

GS SBGN005 and vanilla ice cream drenched with Bunnahabhain whisky. Ah. Friday.


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman




----------



## dancl82




----------



## zengineer

SBGX337 just in from Japan. Great price and service from IPPO Japan Watch.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

zengineer said:


> SBGX337 just in from Japan. Great price and service from IPPO Japan Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hey!! I got my 339 from Ippo! I found them really easy to work with. Did you go through Chrono24?

Here's my original 9F, the first I ever owned. This particular watch has kept me from asking the AD to put me on the list for an Submariner. I'm not saying that it competes or compares, but this watch satisfies my desire for a black dial, SS, clean diver. For me, the size and symmetry of this model are perfect. 

The finishing is impeccable. It just seems to be put together perfectly.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

brash47 said:


> Hey!! I got my 339 from Ippo! I found them really easy to work with. Did you go through Chrono24?
> 
> Here's my original 9F, the first I ever owned. This particular watch has kept me from asking the AD to put me on the list for an Submariner. I'm not saying that it competes or compares, but this watch satisfies my desire for a black dial, SS, clean diver. For me, the size and symmetry of this model are perfect.
> 
> The finishing is impeccable. It just seems to be put together perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I ordered direct, no sales tax collected and surprisingly FedEx with no customs delay or duty.

Came in about a week.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## lionel1000

I wish they equip those sbgx divers with the 9f85, it would be a killer


----------



## zengineer

lionel1000 said:


> I wish they equip those sbgx divers with the 9f85, it would be a killer


I wouldn't have bought it if it had a date function. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

JNW1 said:


> For those with these lovely divers how do they wear? I'm a big guy, but my biggest watch is 185 grams and I worry a bit about wearing one of these GS divers all day. Do they do okay on a NATO or MN strap?
> Thanks.


The watch is over 200g:









I've had it a month and wear it through work and sometimes still have it on when I go to bed. I had to remove a link to get the fit perfect and I think that is key with this one. 

Haven't tried any straps yet. 

Some other weights for comparison: 
Snowflake








Speedmaster








Seamaster


----------



## JNW1

Thanks for the pics and weights.


----------



## Loevhagen

FWIW. SBGN005 on an alligator strap and steel butterfly clasp:


----------



## gaizka




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I put my GMT on a grey perlon strap from Crown and Buckle. The 20mm fit the 19mm lugs perfectly with no squeezing necessary.


----------



## berserkkw

Being a quartz lover myself, added two 9F's within one month


----------



## Mr. Reddington

Love your 003 on that rubber strap!


----------



## berserkkw

ARTSUMO said:


> Love your 003 on that rubber strap!


It's a 20mm San Martin rubber strap, but strapcode has one very similar to it. Very nice and smooth FKM rubber.


----------



## zengineer

zengineer said:


> I ordered direct, no sales tax collected and surprisingly FedEx with no customs delay or duty.
> 
> Came in about a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I spoke too soon because I guess I never ought overseas with FedEx shipping. They sent an invoice for $159 duty ($116 + fees). At least they make it easy to pay online. DHL jacked me around about paperwork for 4 days for a $1000 watch from Europe while charging me $27/day secure storage plus even higher fees and I think all told I paid more for a watch worth 1/3 as much.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX293 - The '9F GS Milgauss' tool watch on a 6.75 inch wrist


----------



## journeyforce

20th Anniversary 9F Quartz limited edition SBGX103


----------



## Charlie1888




----------



## Charlie1888

7


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Finally joined the 9F club (and the GS club)!


----------



## Mirosuaw

Waiting for new strap.


----------



## SuperDadHK

SBGP015


----------



## Earthbound2

Loevhagen said:


> SBGN005, tenderlion and gratin dauphiois.
> 
> View attachment 16350862
> 
> View attachment 16350868
> 
> View attachment 16350863
> 
> View attachment 16350865
> 
> View attachment 16350867
> 
> View attachment 16350866
> 
> View attachment 16350864


Beautiful watch and meal. Just don’t show it to your cardiologist!


----------



## berserkkw

Never thought I'd warm up to a watch without a rotating bezel.. really enjoying the size of this piece!


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

2 photos of my SBGN023:


----------



## edchys




----------



## edchys




----------



## Gerald_D

SBGX101

Thai limited edition of 25 pieces from 2013.


----------



## ColinW

Time change today. Is +/-0 in the 3 months I've had it.


----------



## Jostack

My 9f SBGN001 purchased in September 2019 is showing low battery movement. I checked it today and is a hair over 5sec fast. 5sec/2.5years.


----------



## brash47

Jostack said:


> My 9f SBGN001 purchased in September 2019 is showing low battery movement. I checked it today and is a hair over 5sec fast. 5sec/2.5years.


Send that inaccurate piece of crap back and demand a refund!!!!









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLCF

SBGX295 : +/- 0s on 6 month


----------



## vmgotit

Here is my SBGX343. Lots of great looking Grand Seiko Watches in this thread! Vance.


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## GNL1977

My GMT....


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089


----------



## Cward85

ColinW said:


> Minute hand is between the markers?





One-Seventy said:


> GMT hand looks ok, although in that model it's a fair way off the dial so that it can clear the deep hour markers, and parallax can easily make it look like it's reading somewhere it isn't. Only way to tell for sure is to take a photo absolutely from above; it's the same with the bezel alignment, which also looks fine from here.
> 
> My vote is the date wheel - a bit "high" in the window.


Wrong.....


----------



## Cward85

Tpp3975 said:


> Gmt hand off?


Wrong


----------



## Cward85

Tpp3975 said:


> Gmt hand off?


Nope


----------



## Cward85

Cward85 said:


> Love this SBGN023 but it's with GS on warranty issue - can you see what it is? Kind of annoying as it is taking way too long to get it resolved.
> View attachment 16310599


Answer is the hash mark on the ceramic bezel between the 22 and 24 was not filled in. Never did get it back as I traded back to the guy I bought it from for credit against the SLGA001.

Funnily enough I now have the 001 up for sale on the GSOC b/s/t Facebook group - it's damn near perfect but another model has captured me 😛. I'm a total psycho! 😂


----------



## One-Seventy

I did wonder at one point if we'd ever find out


----------



## Tpp3975

Cward85 said:


> Answer is the hash mark on the ceramic bezel between the 22 and 24 was not filled in. Never did get it back as I traded back to the guy I bought it from for credit against the SLGA001.
> 
> Funnily enough I now have the 001 up for sale on the GSOC b/s/t Facebook group - it's damn near perfect but another model has captured me 😛. I'm a total psycho! 😂


What are you going for?


----------



## ColinW

Cward85 said:


> Answer is the hash mark on the ceramic bezel between the 22 and 24 was not filled in...


Oh, yeah. It's obvious now.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## ColinW

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 16530008


Nice! What model?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

ColinW said:


> Nice! What model?


Thanks, it's the sbgx085- Master Shop model from 2012


----------



## gaizka




----------



## ColinW

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Thanks, it's the sbgx085- Master Shop model from 2012


Sweet. I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## twgxiong

I thought I might try asking here where all the 9f owners are before making a thread.. My SBGX091 has recently switched over to the 2 second tick end of life indicator, but only if I am not wearing the watch. Within 5 minutes of putting on the wrist it is back to ticking at one second intervals. Off the wrist for ~30 mins and it will revert to 2 second ticks. I'm planning on getting the battery changed when I'm near my watchmaker but could it be a sign of anything worse than a dying battery? Thanks in advance


----------



## soursenseless

I’m no expert but sounds like it’s reading lower charge at lower temperatures and higher charge at higher temperatures, so guessing it’ll just be consistently ticking every two very soon. Personally I wouldn’t worry about it but, again, am no expert


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 9F GMT Limited Edition under flat and direct lighting.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291 getting a new battery


----------



## ColinW

briarworm said:


> I thought I might try asking here where all the 9f owners are before making a thread.. My SBGX091 has recently switched over to the 2 second tick end of life indicator, but only if I am not wearing the watch. Within 5 minutes of putting on the wrist it is back to ticking at one second intervals. Off the wrist for ~30 mins and it will revert to 2 second ticks. I'm planning on getting the battery changed when I'm near my watchmaker but could it be a sign of anything worse than a dying battery? Thanks in advance


Probably just a battery. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## edchys




----------



## berserkkw




----------



## ColinW

Mine says Hi!


----------



## Seenovision

keerola said:


> View attachment 16348183
> 
> ”Twin Quartz”. SBGX331 and SBGN005


Wow. What a duo!


----------



## Seenovision

efj3 said:


> The SBGN003 just landed on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 16076464


I very much want one of these. That is all. Such a nice size and height on the wrist!


----------



## berserkkw

Quite hefty..









For comparison, this is sized for my 6.25ish inch wrist


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## watchnc

Foxman2k said:


>


Great shots!


----------



## watchnc

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super nice! congrats!


----------



## Pfunk3




----------



## brash47

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch that keeps me from buying a black no date sub....

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

brash47 said:


> The watch that keeps me from buying a black no date sub....
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Seriously. I’m with you. The ceramic no date sub at least… I have a 14060M, but that’s kind of a different animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevmo

New to me deep blue 60th anniversary steel sport


----------



## bevmo

Too much of a good thing? When one watch became three:
The white 'work day' SBGX341
The black 'night out' SBGN019
The blue 'weekend' SBGP015


----------



## bigchelis

shyich03 said:


> View attachment 16049633
> finally able to put these straps on, thanks to some curved spring bars. Olive+champaign = perfect combo



Wow, nice vintage case design and bold and simple to boot. What is the model number?

Thanks,
bigC


----------



## bigchelis

Imagestreet said:


> SBGX089 - just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 15663724


The simple incredibly pure dial is incredible. Amazing piece.


----------



## bam49

SBGP013,


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## Inkahalo

Just got it!! (Sorry for the speck of dust) ... Looks amazing in person!!























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## ColinW

🙂


----------



## mathu




----------



## Louno

SBGX261. Lovely !


----------



## Inkahalo

bevmo said:


> Too much of a good thing? When one watch became three:
> The white 'work day' SBGX341
> The black 'night out' SBGN019
> The blue 'weekend' SBGP015
> View attachment 16607709


Awesome Collection!!


----------



## creepy ross

Hands were in the right position, didn't have to hack the HAQ movement, had to take the first shot of a new-to-me six year old SBGV007. Thrilled to have my first GS. Happy Friday the 13th all.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drhanson

Local AD still had a new SBGP015, until I snagged it yesterday. It's a rare combination of 16,000 A/m magnetic resistance, screw down crown giving it 200m of water resistance without the bulk of a diver and the 9F85 movement. Wish GS had more models like it........


----------



## projekt-h

After about 3 years of looking at these, finally decided to just do it, and glad I did.


----------



## mathu




----------



## Euron Greyjoy

My SBGN023 the other day:


----------



## drhanson




----------



## shibaman

Inkahalo said:


> Just got it!! (Sorry for the speck of dust) ... Looks amazing in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I was looking at that one. Good looking watch. Just spent money on a SLA diver. Maybe in the future😁


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Inkahalo

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16644257
> 
> View attachment 16644259
> View attachment 16644262
> View attachment 16644264
> View attachment 16644265
> View attachment 16644266
> View attachment 16644267
> View attachment 16644268
> View attachment 16644269
> View attachment 16644270


Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Inkahalo

feelinchill said:


> View attachment 16646255


What strap is that: SEIKO OE?


----------



## busch12

Did the SBGX259, white dialed quartz, get discontinued? I can't find it anywhere online at the usual retailers seiya, sakura, etc... I had one previously and let it go and have kicked myself ever since.


----------



## Inkahalo




----------



## feelinchill

Inkahalo said:


> What strap is that: SEIKO OE?


yes — part no. E004011J9 and the buckle is AD0YSSA00B.


----------



## SuperDadHK

Hello SBGP015 buddies!


----------



## coconutpolygon

My first GS, the SBGT235. I arrived yesterday. Absolutely phenomenal (especially for the price). Bracelet resizing was a little annoying but it's a perfect fit. A nice upgrade from my SARB035 😅.


----------



## ColinW

coconutpolygon said:


> My first GS, the SBGT235. I arrived yesterday. Absolutely phenomenal (especially for the price). Bracelet resizing was a little annoying but it's a perfect fit. A nice upgrade from my SARB035 😅.
> View attachment 16657697


Wish they did a day-date like that in 40mm.


----------



## coconutpolygon

ColinW said:


> Wish they did a day-date like that in 40mm.


This one is 37mm, so a little smaller, but it's very well proportioned. Especially if you're used to wearing "smaller" watches. I have a 6.75" wrist for reference.

I am curious why they didn't release the day-date versions internationally either, they are really nice. GS saving the good stuff for JDM yet again


----------



## drhanson

The second hand movement of a quartz can be cool too!


----------



## Tseg

Hasn’t left the wrist since it arrived earlier this week.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Probably my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## creepy ross

Love the 44gs case









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Euron Greyjoy

Found an SBGX335 in good condition for 2900 US$ (4.5 years warranty left, some stickers were still on the watch), really happy with this purchase, my first GS diver:


----------



## LandoR9

coconutpolygon said:


> My first GS, the SBGT235. I arrived yesterday. Absolutely phenomenal (especially for the price). Bracelet resizing was a little annoying but it's a perfect fit. A nice upgrade from my SARB035 😅.
> View attachment 16657697


Hey, congrats on this pick up - looks amazing! I was about to pull the trigger in the SBGX263, but prefer the day / date complication and bracelet on this. Can I ask where you purchased it from, please? Thanks!


----------



## Tseg

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Found an SBGX335 in good condition for 2900 US$ (4.5 years warranty left, some stickers were still on the watch), really happy with this purchase, my first GS diver:


Great watch... mine just arrived this past week as well. It took me a bit to get the bracelet dialed in... I have zero extra links on the inside wrist and 3 extra links on the outside (7.25" wrist) and I finally have the clasp properly centered on the bottom of my wrist... now much more comfortable and dial properly centered on top of wrist.

I see some grey market dealers have some new ones in the $3300USD+ range and some excellent second-hand <$3K. I just like the fact that beyond a periodic battery and pressure test a "service" does not have to happen for 50 years. The Grand Seiko High Beat I had several years ago was recommending a service every 3 years, and had to be returned to Japan for the service... and approaching $1K for service. I also like this mostly brushed diver has just a taste of zaratsu finish. My prior GS had slabs of zaratsu surfaces and was a total scratch magnet. Made me a Nervous Nelly. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## coconutpolygon

LandoR9 said:


> Hey, congrats on this pick up - looks amazing! I was about to pull the trigger in the SBGX263, but prefer the day / date complication and bracelet on this. Can I ask where you purchased it from, please? Thanks!


I too previously considered the SBGX263 but I eventually forgot about it until I saw someone else here post this one and I had to get it. The day date is really cool, and the bracelet has extra polished midlinks that make the whole thing a little dressier without going overboard. 

I got it on chrono24 from a japanese seller, not sure on the rules here if I'm allowed to share a direct link, but there are a few on there with hundreds of good reviews, I just picked the one with the best photos and highest reviews. All in all it was pretty great experience. fast delivery too (like 5 days total even with customs nonsense). I think also seiya has some available for similar prices.


----------



## LandoR9

coconutpolygon said:


> I too previously considered the SBGX263 but I eventually forgot about it until I saw someone else here post this one and I had to get it. The day date is really cool, and the bracelet has extra polished midlinks that make the whole thing a little dressier without going overboard.
> 
> I got it on chrono24 from a japanese seller, not sure on the rules here if I'm allowed to share a direct link, but there are a few on there with hundreds of good reviews, I just picked the one with the best photos and highest reviews. All in all it was pretty great experience. fast delivery too (like 5 days total even with customs nonsense). I think also seiya has some available for similar prices.


Thanks for the quick response! I found it with Omicron Watches on Chrono24, I’ve never purchased from them before but their reviews & responses look good. Will be purchasing imminently, wear yours in good health! Thanks again.


----------



## coconutpolygon

LandoR9 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! I found it with Omicron Watches on Chrono24, I’ve never purchased from them before but their reviews & responses look good. Will be purchasing imminently, wear yours in good health! Thanks again.


Awesome! Look forward to seeing pictures. Resizing the bracelet is a little annoying but you only really have to do it once, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Hope to join the 9F club soon with this week's leak: SBGP017, limited to 2000 pieces. Supposedly to be announced June 7.


----------



## Inkahalo

Ding or not ding still amazed!!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

Tseg said:


> Great watch... mine just arrived this past week as well. It took me a bit to get the bracelet dialed in... I have zero extra links on the inside wrist and 3 extra links on the outside (7.25" wrist) and I finally have the clasp properly centered on the bottom of my wrist... now much more comfortable and dial properly centered on top of wrist.
> 
> I see some grey market dealers have some new ones in the $3300USD+ range and some excellent second-hand <$3K. I just like the fact that beyond a periodic battery and pressure test a "service" does not have to happen for 50 years. The Grand Seiko High Beat I had several years ago was recommending a service every 3 years, and had to be returned to Japan for the service... and approaching $1K for service. I also like this mostly brushed diver has just a taste of zaratsu finish. My prior GS had slabs of zaratsu surfaces and was a total scratch magnet. Made me a Nervous Nelly. Hope you enjoy!


Thanks, really happy with it, I was worried it'd be larger and heavier (6.5" wrist).

Sizing went well and it's highly adjustable which is nice for a change.

I was planning on getting the SLGA015 but feel like this is the more sensible choice - for the time being anyway 

Much cheaper, sligthly smaller and thinner.

I also have the SBGN023, great GMT and GS Quartz is so care free.

Some more pics that I took of mine:


----------



## Tseg

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Thanks, really happy with it, I was worried it'd be larger and heavier (6.5" wrist).
> 
> View attachment 16662070


Nice. I’m real happy with the lume of this watch if I sleep with it on… not blistering bright at the start, but after 9 hours will be chugging along and very readable. Remind me a lot of my Rolex BLNR in that way.


----------



## Seikonut1967

9F goodness.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot

The more I read about the 9F movement, the more I like GS. Really amazing.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Euron Greyjoy

Tseg said:


> Nice. I’m real happy with the lume of this watch if I sleep with it on… not blistering bright at the start, but after 9 hours will be chugging along and very readable. Remind me a lot of my Rolex BLNR in that way.


I've tried this now as well, true, amazing lume indeed. 

Apart from the lume this watch is by far the easiest to read of all my watches, even in extreme low light, something that has been annoying me quite a bit recently with some of my other watches. 

For example the Omega No Time to die Seamaster becomes almost useless when it gets dark, can barely see the hands, no contrast etc.


----------



## ColinW

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Some more pics that I took of mine:
> 
> View attachment 16662070


Is it just me or does yours look slightly bluer?


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

ColinW said:


> Is it just me or does yours look slightly bluer?
> View attachment 16672003
> 
> 
> View attachment 16672006



On the photos yes but I shot my pics with my X-T4 and GFX100S and edited the RAW files later in Capture One Pro, the colour therefore may be closer to real life on your pics as mine have been edited and various colour profiles have been applied. You're right actually after checking the watch with my own eyes, my pics are too blue.


----------



## ColinW

Euron Greyjoy said:


> On the photos yes but I shot my pics with my X-T4 and GFX100S and edited the RAW files later in Capture One Pro, the colour therefore may be closer to real life on your pics as mine have been edited and various colour profiles have been applied. You're right actually after checking the watch with my own eyes, my pics are too blue.


Oh, that's interesting. Your pic is much better though.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

ColinW said:


> Oh, that's interesting. Your pic is much better though.


Thx, had another go, I believe this is closer to reality now:


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## One-Seventy

I like that one. The profile of these 341/343 Antimagnetic models and the newer 9F GMTs are very reminiscent of the 62GS case, something many seem to have missed. Surprising.


----------



## Walli77jp

Fell in love with the SBGK009 during a recent visit to the GC dealer. Unfortunately, this fantastic watch is not only way beyond my budget, it also has only 30 meters of wr, which is a big ng for me. 
I then stumbled across this used SBGX321, which has the same lovely sunburst pattern on the dial as the SBGK009, the colour of which changes from deep black to gray to a very dark brown, depending on the light. The picture does it no justice at all. 9F61 movement, 10 atm water proof, and the hands, the indieces.... just gorgeous. Did I mention the dial?
For the moment, I wear it on a nato steap, maybe on leather later. The steel bracelet I'm not a big fan of. Not because of its quality, which I can't complain about, but rather because it tends to be noisy and catching scratches easily when worn during desk work. 
Sorry for the lousy picture. Will try to make better ones later.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Got a new strap for it today, I put the bracelet back on after a few hours because I realised it's summer and way too hot to be wearing leather straps 😂, but excited for fall/winter.


----------



## drhanson

Too blue? Artem sailcloth strap.


----------



## Tseg




----------



## creepy ross

drhanson said:


> Too blue? Artem sailcloth strap.
> View attachment 16684560
> 
> View attachment 16684558


Absolutely not, looks fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## journeyforce

Luxury quartz watches from Seiko's Luxury divisions

Grand Seiko SBGX103 with 9F62

Credor GCAR058 with 8J81


----------



## PotatoSmashed

A quick shot of my 9F (sbgx067) with a couple of friends 😀


----------



## Inkahalo

drhanson said:


> Too blue? Artem sailcloth strap.
> View attachment 16684560
> 
> View attachment 16684558


Looks awesome!!


----------



## drhanson

Inkahalo said:


> Looks awesome!!


Thanks! Its definitely a keeper and won't be coming off anytime soon. I had a budget option black sailcloth strap that wasn't nearly as comfortable on another watch. Hopefully Artem will get their black sailcloth straps back in stock soon.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

SBGX103 and new arrived SBGT235 (Yes the date is wrong but I just went ahead to set the watch now for the short month)


----------



## gaizka




----------



## ExplorerTwo

Hi folks, I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on a SBGP007 (pre owned). Unfortunately I am not able to view the watch before purchase. Can any owner tell me how many full and half links the watch comes with? Pretty excited as it’s my first GS and hoping the transaction will be a success. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelatomancer

ExplorerTwo said:


> Hi folks, I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on a SBGP007 (pre owned). Unfortunately I am not able to view the watch before purchase. Can any owner tell me how many full and half links the watch comes with? Pretty excited as it’s my first GS and hoping the transaction will be a success.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From memory, mine had 4 full links and 2 half links.

If it's pre-owned, you will probably want to check how many links are included. Sometimes they don't have as complete a set as they advertise.


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291 Anti-magnetic, 38.8mm case, 47mm tall, 10.8mm tall on 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## ExplorerTwo

gelatomancer said:


> From memory, mine had 4 full links and 2 half links.
> 
> If it's pre-owned, you will probably want to check how many links are included. Sometimes they don't have as complete a set as they advertise.


Thanks this is exactly the info i needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmask

Finally my first 9F quartz watch!


----------



## MooseTime

silentmask said:


> Finally my first F9 quartz watch!
> View attachment 16752380


That will be my first 9F too. The AD is telling me its on the way and a couple days…


----------



## ArcticCoastie

Here's #1450 being taken with a potato


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

Yesterday got my SBGP017, some quick pics:


----------



## edchys




----------



## Euron Greyjoy

This dial is really special, here I tried to show the blue (often, depending on the light, the GS logo and seconds hand appear black):


----------



## starwasp

coconutpolygon said:


> Got a new strap for it today, I put the bracelet back on after a few hours because I realised it's summer and way too hot to be wearing leather straps 😂, but excited for fall/winter.
> 
> View attachment 16683867


Late to the party, but what is this model?


----------



## coconutpolygon

starwasp said:


> Late to the party, but what is this model?


SBGT235 - JDM exclusive but readily available on Chrono24 Seiya etc.


----------



## gelatomancer

It's tough to see, but a little Easter Egg on the SBGP017. A ghost GS lion logo is on the glass of the caseback.


----------



## brash47

Mine says hello!! Just picked up today!!
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerTwo

gelatomancer said:


> From memory, mine had 4 full links and 2 half links.
> 
> If it's pre-owned, you will probably want to check how many links are included. Sometimes they don't have as complete a set as they advertise.


Finally got my first GS! Absolutely love it so far and seems to be spot on in terms of accuracy. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nyFZ2Z


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krcnoble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Chrono Brewer said:


> Hope to join the 9F club soon with this week's leak: SBGP017, limited to 2000 pieces. Supposedly to be announced June 7.


Finally joined the 9F club. I had been eager for GS to release a HAQ with an organic rather than geometric dial, and this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## BoothHardy

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16631498
> 
> Local AD still had a new SBGP015, until I snagged it yesterday. It's a rare combination of 16,000 A/m magnetic resistance, screw down crown giving it 200m of water resistance without the bulk of a diver and the 9F85 movement. Wish GS had more models like it........


Nice one and agreed, wish there were more screw down crown models available 😢


----------



## BoothHardy

Euron Greyjoy said:


> My SBGN023 the other day:
> 
> View attachment 16638161


Handsome as hell! First time seeing that one...


----------



## BoothHardy

journeyforce said:


> Luxury quartz watches from Seiko's Luxury divisions
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGX103 with 9F62
> 
> Credor GCAR058 with 8J81
> 
> View attachment 16708971


Cheers to the 8J! Man that Credor is a looker.


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Guarionex




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## starwasp

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Are you a Buchanan or a Shakespeare, by any chance?


----------



## Inkahalo

Blue Dial + Blue Bezel + Grey Strap = Great Combination!!


----------



## journeyforce

SBGT235


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

BoothHardy said:


> Handsome as hell! First time seeing that one...


Thanks. I'm currently traveling with it and it's the perfect travel watch. Took this pic last week in the cornfields of Southern Germany:


----------



## BoothHardy




----------



## sprite1275

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> SBGV005
> 
> View attachment 16785325


Snap!
New to me today. What a stunner this watch is. Hard to capture how nice it is in pics.


----------



## Charlie1888




----------



## dealta66

Just changed my SBGN003 battery. Thought you might enjoy this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

My "new" SBGX295. I need to get the battery replaced tomorrow


----------



## Commisar

Put mine on a leather strap for a bit


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Enjoying both sides of this piece.


----------



## Inkahalo

Chrono Brewer said:


> Enjoying both sides of this piece.
> 
> View attachment 16811682
> 
> View attachment 16811683


Awesome to see a well loved GS!!!


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## One-Seventy

Some absolute crackers in this thread. 

I hope the crystal caseback of the '017 makes it onto a few others. Turns the 9F into a bit more of a talking point!


----------



## SouthTX

Chrono Brewer said:


> Enjoying both sides of this piece.
> 
> View attachment 16811682
> 
> View attachment 16811683


Please excuse my GS LE ignorance. Which model is this? Dial Looks much brighter than my Winter and really like that it is a 9F Star.


----------



## jimmer42

SBGP013 bought between Christmas and New year and so far a grand total of 1 sec slow in nearly 7 1/2 months!









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer

SouthTX said:


> Please excuse my GS LE ignorance. Which model is this? Dial Looks much brighter than my Winter and really like that it is a 9F Star.


The recently-released SBGP017.






404 Page Not Found | Grand Seiko


Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## journeyforce

Just got my SBGX295 back from the battery change


----------



## sania1717

.Got my SBGN005 and totally dissapointed.Look at the 24 hours bezel misalignment - total disaster!


----------



## One-Seventy

This was a better thread to complain in than the "New and Upcoming" thread, especially considering your watch is Old and Outgoing. (unless of course you're on a crusade.) 

I note your country flag and will assume that is your home territory. Consumer rights In Norway are as advanced as anywhere, so what is stopping you from just sending it back?


----------



## Wizardskills

New to me 9F.


----------



## Little Treasury Jewelers

Wizardskills said:


> New to me 9F.
> View attachment 16840766


Glad we could make this happen for you! Thank you again for your business.


----------



## staplebox

Got to throw my 017 (via Little Treasury) in here. This is a photogenetic watch; I love the reflection of the trees and sky in the indices and bezel. It seems to me that the dial is more silvery in bright light and more blue in dim lighting.


----------



## SouthTX

Wizardskills said:


> New to me 9F.
> View attachment 16840766


Sweet! However, I give up, model #????? Please excuse my ignorance on all 9Fs.


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## One-Seventy

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16841847


It's now become a sort of minor classic, in only four short years. I hope that like the established brands, GS develops - and sticks to - a clear design language, and evolves its watches over time rather than chucking them away and replacing them wholesale as they've been doing this past year or two. Consistency is important in this sector.


----------



## berserkkw

Legoland Dubai a couple days ago


----------



## ColinW

SouthTX said:


> Sweet! However, I give up, model #????? Please excuse my ignorance on all 9Fs.


Looks like SBGP105: SBGP015G | Grand Seiko


----------



## Inkahalo

Brightline Trip!!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardskills

SouthTX said:


> Sweet! However, I give up, model #????? Please excuse my ignorance on all 9Fs.


SBGP015


----------



## Brent L. Miller

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 16842132
> 
> Legoland Dubai a couple days ago


Love the strap combination on this one!


----------



## SouthTX

Wizardskills said:


> SBGP015


Thank you. Very nice watch and 9F Too!


----------



## berserkkw

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the strap combination on this one!


Thank you! 
It's a 19mm Erika's Originals strap!


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGN001


----------



## edchys




----------



## gaizka




----------



## ColinW

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16863661


Nice strap. May I ask what it is?


----------



## beanerds

Mine .


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005 in the rain.


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Ryan1881

is the GS 9f GMT hard to set?


----------



## fiskadoro

Ryan1881 said:


> is the GS 9f GMT hard to set?


Very easy. Just like other GMTs with an independent hour hand, e.g. use second crown position to move GMT and minute hand (set them both while ignoring the hour hand for now), then first crown position to move the hour hand independently back or forwards (and the date).


----------



## hooliganjrs

What a day here in the NC area - fall is in the air
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881

Well I went ahead and got this for my birthday, It's gorgeous, The dial really is a black slate colour with a hint of bronze in very specific light, Much better than the "Brown" I thought it would be.


----------



## F1_watches

Ryan1881 said:


> Well I went ahead and got this for my birthday, It's gorgeous, The dial really is a black slate colour with a hint of bronze in very specific light, Much better than the "Brown" I thought it would be.
> View attachment 16901701
> View attachment 16901702
> View attachment 16901703


That watch looks excellent. Of course, nowadays I need to have the GMT hand be a very different color from the other hands for legibility reasons (even if the GMT hand is an entirely different shape). Enjoy!!!


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## alllexandru

My first GS


----------



## Ryan1881

alllexandru said:


> My first GS


How are you finding it? the 027 was my first GS too, I love it, People told me the buckle was cheap and the bracelet wasn't that good, But I'm finding both solid, It was easy to size with the half links etc.


----------



## ColinW

alllexandru said:


> My first GS


Looks like a keeper!


----------



## ColinW

Ryan1881 said:


> How are you finding it? the 027 was my first GS too, I love it, People told me the buckle was cheap and the bracelet wasn't that good, But I'm finding both solid, It was easy to size with the half links etc.


Yeah, I have the 1st gen snowflake and the current JDM quartz diver and I think they're awesome. Makes me wonder what I missing.


----------



## alllexandru

Ryan1881 said:


> How are you finding it? the 027 was my first GS too, I love it, People told me the buckle was cheap and the bracelet wasn't that good, But I'm finding both solid, It was easy to size with the half links etc.


Great size, I was looking for a 40/39mm watch for some time, also didn’t had a true GMT in my little collection so this one checked.
Bracelet is fine don’t have any issues with sizing and I like the clasp, thin classy, nice touch the GS logo, it is different from Omega or Rolex bracelets but I guess that was the purpose.
If had it the fly adjustment it would not be that thin, can’t have it all 




ColinW said:


> Looks like a keeper!


Thank you, yes this is how I see it too 


LE

Didn’t had any idea that GS is now 5 yrs warranty, kudos to them


----------



## One-Seventy

Ryan1881 said:


> How are you finding it? the 027 was my first GS too, I love it, People told me the buckle was cheap and the bracelet wasn't that good, But I'm finding both solid, It was easy to size with the half links etc.


That's because they most often read it, and just cut and pasted. Instant opinion! : )

You have to rely on the link combination for an ideal fit, and there's no clasp microadjustment, fiddly or otherwise, but then the watch is not that heavy and the clasp is very slim. Most other watches at this price range don't offer much more than a longer clasp with milled holes. I might expect to see it on the much more expensive, thicker and heavier autos and Spring Drives, but I can forgive it on their 9Fs.


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## SouthTX

Oops, never mind, battery finally quit on my SBGN003. Shall return with pic.


----------



## alllexandru

.love


----------



## cybercat




----------



## sprite1275

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> SBGV005 in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 16881995


What a beautiful watch 🤩


----------



## ink3027

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16906244


Great shot to get the white tone of the dial.


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## LCrow




----------



## alllexandru

That dial ..from dark blue almost black to different shades of blue


----------



## typ73

SBGX263, just received late last week.

My second GS, and a beauty it is.

That 9F second hand really has a mesmerizing tick. So smooth and precise. It really is something to behold!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## erekose

Just got my 4th 9F and my 5th GS today. Living in Tokyo the selection is wonderful, but a bit troublesome for my wallet.


----------



## ColinW

erekose said:


> Just got my 4th 9F and my 5th GS today. Living in Tokyo the selection is wonderful, but a bit troublesome for my wallet.
> 
> View attachment 16944659


Nice! What model?


----------



## sprite1275

ColinW said:


> Nice! What model?


The SBGV005


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## ColinW

sprite1275 said:


> The SBGV005


Thanks!


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089 Anti-Magnetic 38.8mm 'Japanese Milgauss'


----------



## Strokes1251

posted in wrong thread*


----------



## edchys




----------



## tumbler




----------



## ColinW

Wearing the big guy today:


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005


----------



## TCWU

Is this true only 9F diver uses screw in crown?
rest of 9F all push in crown ?


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> Wearing the big guy today:
> View attachment 16965413


how long the battery life?
thank you?


----------



## ColinW

TCWU said:


> how long the battery life?
> thank you?


I've read 2 to 3 years. I've only had mine for about 11 months.


----------



## ColinW

TCWU said:


> Is this true only 9F diver uses screw in crown?
> rest of 9F all push in crown ?


Good question. I don't know.


----------



## berserkkw

I have an sbgn003, it's got a screw down crown


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

TCWU said:


> Is this true only 9F diver uses screw in crown?
> rest of 9F all push in crown ?


Some of the older SBGTs (from the 001 to the 027 for sure, possibly some of the later ones too) had screw down crowns.


----------



## chas58

I'm so confused. I thought this was the 9F picture thread!?! Here is my 9F picture...

*If you ever had any doubt that the GS team has OCD, when ever have you taken the case back off a watch, seen the watch's brand name on the battery, and had the battery's text perfectly aligned with the rest of the text on the movement?*












Seriously though, I can't remember the last time I set the time on this watch. I just always trust that it is showing the correct time. Its bad enough that I wore the watch aftert changing the battery and forgot to set the time, 😂 It has been just so long since I pulled the crown out that far!


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> I've read 2 to 3 years. I've only had mine for about 11 months.


I got a brand new one with 19-05 on it
I think it's indicated the battery was installed on May 2019
You will also find a light/tiny dot on the case back mine is between fist and second line on 22
that indicates my battery should be replaced May this year
i am going to local Seiko/GS service center for battery replacement same day service
I don't want to send it to NJ later when I back to State
Not sure here they will mark on 2025 for me? 😝

Seiyajapan said it's three years battery life on their web
You should take a look at your case back marking (Seiko unique way marking battery life)
mine starts from 22...the watch sit in the store three years 😭 
that's why I got a super discount can not pass it
change battery here cost $31/$32 dollars..
I believe same Seiko diver battery will check later today when i stop by replace battery!
the only difference is Seiko diver battery life it's 5 years
GS diver only 3 years..don't know why?


----------



## TCWU

chas58 said:


> I'm so confused. I thought this was the 9F picture thread!?! Here is my 9F picture...
> 
> *If you ever had any doubt that the GS team has OCD, when ever have you taken the case back off a watch, seen the watch's brand name on the battery, and had the battery's text perfectly aligned with the rest of the text on the movement?*
> 
> View attachment 16985637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I can't remember the last time I set the time on this watch. I just always trust that it is showing the correct time. Its bad enough that I wore the watch aftert changing the battery and forgot to set the time, 😂 It has been just so long since I pulled the crown out that far!


don't you need to reset the time twice a year for daylight saving time change?😝

any year marking on case back like diver with the year on the outer area?


----------



## TCWU

first GS battery change is on them here in Taiwan
I just went to service center and replaced the battery 
They won't do the "dot" marking on the case back like in Japan
They did stamp my warranty booklet
took about 15 minutes including sized my bracelet! 
at least good for another 3 years I think

the weird thing is they sell strap and buckle separated ...
only silicon strap in stock without buckle.. 😭 
I may have to order from SeiyaJapan after i go back to State


----------



## chas58

TCWU said:


> don't you need to reset the time twice a year for daylight saving time change?😝
> 
> any year marking on case back like diver with the year on the outer area?


Nope. I haven't stopped the second hand in quite a long while.

Its a true GMT, so I can travel with it or adjust for DST by moving the hour hand only, I don't often pull the crown out far enough to stop the second hand. Its the watch I use to set my mechanical watches by.

no markings on the case back (other than the standard engravings)


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> Wearing the big guy today:
> View attachment 16965413


you can check your caseback see where the "dot" fall!
It indicates when should have battery replace on/after that quarter (four lines each year)

FYI
You also can buy 339's extra GS silicon strap for your 335 from Seiyajapan around $230
I checked with service center here they did have strap in stock but without GS buckle 
GS buckle price is like 3 times the strap ends up Seiyajapan's price is cheaper than service center here!


----------



## pwrful

on gray nato....I think gray works well with the white dial as well as the black/orange bits...



http://imgur.com/a/DAxtYi6


----------



## ColinW

TCWU said:


> first GS battery change is on them here in Taiwan
> I just went to service center and replaced the battery
> They won't do the "dot" marking on the case back like in Japan
> They did stamp my warranty booklet
> took about 15 minutes including sized my bracelet!
> at least good for another 3 years I think
> 
> the weird thing is they sell strap and buckle separated ...
> only silicon strap in stock without buckle.. 😭
> I may have to order from SeiyaJapan after i go back to State


Did they do a pressure test? You don't want to worry about getting it wet.


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> Did they do a pressure test? You don't want to worry about getting it wet.


they do it behind the counter (sizing and battery change) I can not see through
not sure the service center did a pressure test or not

very funny now I just remember the AD(not any more) stamp 11/1/2022 on my warranty booklet 🤣
and today date is 10/25/2022


It's a screw down caseback and at most go to the pool not doing any actual diving...it should be fine
I am not worry about that still has 3 years warranty left

did you check your battery mark yet?
if your dot fall in any quarter of this year you better watch out


----------



## ColinW

TCWU said:


> they do it behind the counter (sizing and battery change) I can not see through
> not sure the service center did a pressure test or not
> 
> very funny now I just remember the AD(not any more) stamp 11/1/2022 on my warranty booklet 🤣
> and today date is 10/25/2022
> 
> 
> It's a screw down caseback and at most go to the pool not doing any actual diving...it should be fine
> I am not worry about that still has 3 years warranty left
> 
> did you check your battery mark yet?
> if your dot fall in any quarter of this year you better watch out


I just looked and it looks like it's due now, but I'll probably wait until the 2 second low battery indicator starts.
I'll take a pic this weekend. If anyone's interested, here's some info:


Battery replacement period indication


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> I just looked and it looks like it's due now, but I'll probably wait until the 2 second low battery indicator starts.
> I'll take a pic this weekend. If anyone's interested, here's some info:
> 
> 
> Battery replacement period indication


the local GS fan told me this because GS heavy hand set plus two pushes per second that's why same battery won't last 5 years like Seiko quartz diver...I think it's kind of make sense

I changed the battery now because if I need the battery change later back to US I need to send it back to GS/SEIKO NJ

the GS service center staff told me if I change battery myself GS will void the warranty!
Not sure where you want your battery change done?
If you need to mail it in..you better pack it well
and hopefully GS NJ will treat it well then ship back to you


----------



## ColinW

I'm going to take it to an AD that's a short drive from where I work. I definitely want it pressure tested. I use my watches. ;-)


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> I'm going to take it to an AD that's a short drive from where I work. I definitely want it pressure tested. I use my watches. ;-)


Make sure AD won't change the battery themselves
It's a easy job they may just do it in house


----------



## chas58

ColinW said:


> I just looked and it looks like it's due now, but I'll probably wait until the 2 second low battery indicator starts.
> I'll take a pic this weekend. If anyone's interested, here's some info:
> 
> 
> Battery replacement period indication


That is interesting, but looks like it only applies to divers. My GMT doesn't have anything like that.



> the GS service center staff told me if I change battery myself GS will void the warranty!


That is actually illegal. They would have to prove you did something to it. The movement is sealed and closed off (even with the case back opened). They could easily make the case if you opened the movement itself, or if there was signs of water damage, its on you. But just changing the battery isn't gonna automatically void the warranty - they would have to prove you damaged it (i.e. allowed water to ingress).

I've been told a lot of BS by ADs, so I have a little skepticism.


----------



## ColinW

TCWU said:


> Make sure AD won't change the battery themselves
> It's a easy job they may just do it in house





chas58 said:


> That is interesting, but looks like it only applies to divers. My GMT doesn't have anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually illegal. They would have to prove you did something to it. The movement is sealed and closed off (even with the case back opened). They could easily make the case if you opened the movement itself, or if there was signs of water damage, its on you. But just changing the battery isn't gonna automatically void the warranty - they would have to prove you damaged it (i.e. allowed water to ingress).
> 
> I've been told a lot of BS by ADs, so I have a little skepticism.



The back of mine:









Definitely due now, but I'll wait for the 2 second low battery warning. And I'm OK with the AD doing the change as long as they pressure test too, but I'll discuss it with them before making a decision.

And I'm with you chas, I think more than a little skepticism is a good thing. ;-) 

And since this is the 9F picture thread and not the 9F Discussion Thread, let's get back to some pictures!


----------



## TCWU

ColinW said:


> The back of mine:
> View attachment 16997742
> 
> 
> Definitely due now, but I'll wait for the 2 second low battery warning. And I'm OK with the AD doing the change as long as they pressure test too, but I'll discuss it with them before making a decision.
> 
> And I'm with you chas, I think more than a little skepticism is a good thing. ;-)
> 
> And since this is the 9F picture thread and not the 9F Discussion Thread, let's get back to some pictures!
> View attachment 16997751


it's the dust or the dot on 4th quarter 2024?








if it's dot that mean they changed the battery on 2021 right after Sep...see the position between line..more toward to third line

if it's a dot that's typical way in Japan market marking the battery life
unique way on GS/Seiko quartz divers only (I don't think on other quartz models)
Service center here in Taipei won't do that because owners complained about it

335/337/339 are really nice GS diver watches
love these guys
the new spring driver diver still has 3 clock crown 🤣
love the crown on the 4

enjoy the watch!


You could get a GS silicon band for your 335
Around $220 🤑
picture from web










My souvenirs


----------



## brash47

TCWU said:


> the local GS fan told me this because GS heavy hand set plus two pushes per second that's why same battery won't last 5 years like Seiko quartz diver...I think it's kind of make sense
> 
> I changed the battery now because if I need the battery change later back to US I need to send it back to GS/SEIKO NJ
> 
> the GS service center staff told me if I change battery myself GS will void the warranty!
> Not sure where you want your battery change done?
> If you need to mail it in..you better pack it well
> and hopefully GS NJ will treat it well then ship back to you


Put the same battery in. They will never know if you changed it yourself or not. Changing a GS Quartz battery is extremely easy to do. Screw the case back off, remove gasket and plate. Change battery. Put plate back in, lube and replace the gasket, screw the case back on. Done.


----------



## TCWU

brash47 said:


> Put the same battery in. They will never know if you changed it yourself or not. Changing a GS Quartz battery is extremely easy to do. Screw the case back off, remove gasket and plate. Change battery. Put plate back in, lube and replace the gasket, screw the case back on. Done.


I knew it's easy done it on other brands so many times
but if you do it yourself during the GS warranty period 
you voided your GS warranty here..not sure about US
that's a huge difference 
wait until the warranty expired then you can change the battery yourself 🤣 

also mine is a diver 200M need to be pressure tested even I am not actual diving.


----------



## rokman

How the blue pops in the sun









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Found an SBGX117


----------



## brash47

Mine says Hello!!!!


----------



## ColinW

With the end of DST for the year, it's time for an accuracy check. Still looking spot-on!


----------



## Phill_UK

Joining the 117 party…


----------



## brash47

I'll see your 117!
and up you a 339!


----------



## shibaman




----------



## Inkahalo

shibaman said:


> View attachment 17072591
> 
> View attachment 17072590


Hi there!!

















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## ColinW

coconutpolygon said:


> View attachment 17082993


Nice! What model?


----------



## coconutpolygon

ColinW said:


> Nice! What model?


SBGT235 sorry I thought I added a caption but didn’t


----------



## ColinW

coconutpolygon said:


> SBGT235 sorry I thought I added a caption but didn’t


Thanks! 37mm. May I ask what size your wrist is and do think the dial color is more silver or 'champagne'?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

ColinW said:


> Thanks! 37mm. May I ask what size your wrist is and do think the dial color is more silver or 'champagne'?


That strongly depends on the lighting. My SBGV005 has the same color dial and it shifts from gold to near-silver depending on the lighting. Most of the time it's a very soft champagne, as you can see below.


----------



## ColinW

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That strongly depends on the lighting. My SBGV005 has the same color dial and it shifts from gold to near-silver depending on the lighting. Most of the time it's a very soft champagne, as you can see below.
> 
> View attachment 17084296


Thank you for the input. I handled SPGP001 at an AD a couple of days ago and it was very silver under jewelry dealer lighting. Made me wonder if they've made the dial lighter as they went from SBGV005 to SBGV205 to SPGP001. I like the champagney look and think it will be easier to read than silver hands on a silver dial.

I have a 1st gen snowflake and the past few years silver hands on the white dial in low lighting take me a few seconds to read the time. But like light dials. ;-)


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

ColinW said:


> Thank you for the input. I handled SPGP001 at an AD a couple of days ago and it was very silver under jewelry dealer lighting. Made me wonder if they've made the dial lighter as they went from SBGV005 to SBGV205 to SPGP001. I like the champagney look and think it will be easier to read than silver hands on a silver dial.
> 
> I have a 1st gen snowflake and the past few years silver hands on the white dial in low lighting take me a few seconds to read the time. But like light dials. ;-)


The SBGP001 and SBGV005 have the same dial, best as I can tell (I've handled both, but not side-by-side). I'd suggest taking it into natural light to better see the color. 

That being said, the light dial and silver hands aren't the most legible dial color combo. The black and blue models are definitely easier to read, especially in bright light.


----------



## ColinW

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> The SBGP001 and SBGV005 have the same dial, best as I can tell (I've handled both, but not side-by-side). I'd suggest taking it into natural light to better see the color.
> 
> That being said, the light dial and silver hands aren't the most legible dial color combo. The black and blue models are definitely easier to read, especially in bright light.


Thanks again. I just really like that light dial. Damn my aging eyes. :-( 

The sad thing is I used to have 20-10 vision. I could read the lower lines on the eye chart. Once I hit 50, the eyes started going south fast.


----------



## coconutpolygon

ColinW said:


> Thanks! 37mm. May I ask what size your wrist is and do think the dial color is more silver or 'champagne'?


My wrist size is 6.5” - it wears really well.
I’d say it ranges from a flat silvery white colour to an intense champagne sunburst depending on the light. My photo above is one of those extremes.


----------



## ColinW

coconutpolygon said:


> My wrist size is 6.5” - it wears really well.
> I’d say it ranges from a flat silvery white colour to an intense champagne sunburst depending on the light. My photo above is one of those extremes.


Thanks! Unfortunately, my wrist is a lot bigger. I wish they made that one in 40mm or more.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

ColinW said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, my wrist is a lot bigger. I wish they made that one in 40mm or more.


If you can live without the day display, the SBGP009 has a similar case design, but it's 40mm.


----------



## ColinW

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> If you can live without the day display, the SBGP009 has a similar case design, but it's 40mm.


Thanks. Right now I'm trying to decide between SBGP001 with the 44GS case and a NOMOS. I already have the snowflake and SBGX335 and the NOMOS would be very different for me and more legible with the blued hands.

But I really, really like these Grand Seikos. ;-) 

Hi, my name is Colin and I have a Grand Seiko problem. lol I should make that my sig. lol


----------



## ColinW

Thanks to all who gave input on the champagne dial.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I just received this SBGP017 for Christmas. I thought these has been sold out months ago (limited edition released in June 2022) but my AD actually had this one in one of their stores (not my local store) and transferred it to me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman

Dougiebaby said:


> I just received this SBGP017 for Christmas. I thought these has been sold out months ago (limited edition released in June 2022) but my AD actually had this one in one of their stores (not my local store) and transferred it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I wore mine last night to Gmas Christmas dinner. Really a pretty watch. Love the dial and case shape. Great fit on the wrist.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I’ve owned this for two days and really enjoying it (yes, of course, honeymoon phase). 




















From silver-white to frosty-blue in a twist of the wrist. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cop_Out

My 9F from Seiya. Definitely wears well, although I'm not sure I'll keep it long-term.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Still love this, bought it right at release


----------



## Cop_Out

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Still love this, bought it right at release
> 
> View attachment 17124275
> 
> View attachment 17124274


The strap looks good on it, imo


----------



## ColinW

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Still love this, bought it right at release
> 
> View attachment 17124275
> 
> View attachment 17124274


I keep eyeing that one but I already have 3 Grand Seikos out of 5 nice watches. People are going to think I have a fetish...


----------



## jlh2600

> Is there a black dialed version of this sbgv233j, or any other black dialed 3 hand date titanium GS that's also 37-40mm dia.& close to 10mm thick, without complications or text at 6 o'clock like this one that I'm overlooking? Very specific & tall ask ik 🤭



 Dude just get the blue omg.


----------



## sprite1275.94




----------



## Tanker G1

jlh2600 said:


> Dude just get the blue omg.


I don't know who you're responding to but SBGV231 is the answer that person is looking for.


----------



## Dougiebaby

A few more…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonboots

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Still love this, bought it right at release
> 
> View attachment 17124275
> 
> View attachment 17124274


The strap looks great on this. I've had my eye on the black dial SBGX343 for awhile, but my one hang up is that I'm a bracelet guy for my daily, and GS bracelets usually have a bad reputation among enthusiasts for things like lack of microadjustment and lack of taper for comfort. My daily currently is a Tudor Black Bay 36 which I've sized with an Uncle Seiko half link and a Steel Reef "on-the-fly" extension link which basically works like the Rolex EasyLink, one 5mm toolless adjustment. Everything about this watch - the accuracy, the magnetism resistance, the water resistance - is superior to the Tudor, and the current monetary value is roughly identical that I could make it essentially a 1 for 1 swap with some patience. So I suppose my question is... do you have feedback on the bracelet for yours? 

To keep with the spirit of the thread, I'll contribute as well. Here's my first GS 9f (recently acquired), SBGX009.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Moonboots said:


> The strap looks great on this. I've had my eye on the black dial SBGX343 for awhile, but my one hang up is that I'm a bracelet guy for my daily, and GS bracelets usually have a bad reputation among enthusiasts for things like lack of microadjustment and lack of taper for comfort. My daily currently is a Tudor Black Bay 36 which I've sized with an Uncle Seiko half link and a Steel Reef "on-the-fly" extension link which basically works like the Rolex EasyLink, one 5mm toolless adjustment. Everything about this watch - the accuracy, the magnetism resistance, the water resistance - is superior to the Tudor, and the current monetary value is roughly identical that I could make it essentially a 1 for 1 swap with some patience. So I suppose my question is... do you have feedback on the bracelet for yours?
> 
> To keep with the spirit of the thread, I'll contribute as well. Here's my first GS 9f (recently acquired), SBGX009.


The bracelet for the sbgx341 is quite good actually, but no micro-adjust made me want to take it off. The great thing about the 341 case is that it works perfectly with straps and also straight-end bracelets without looking awful. My favorite combo so far are these CNS cotton natos, or canvas & sailcloth straps


----------



## Moonboots

TheSeikoGuy said:


> The bracelet for the sbgx341 is quite good actually, but no micro-adjust made me want to take it off. The great thing about the 341 case is that it works perfectly with straps and also straight-end bracelets without looking awful. My favorite combo so far are these CNS cotton natos, or canvas & sailcloth straps


Thank you! I've been curious about this model on a polished straight end Staib mesh. I fear I'd have the same challenge as you, relative to the microadjustment issue. My Black Bay is in for service right now but this is something I may consider over the coming months. Threads like this one don't help that temptation! Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## munichblue




----------

